# Men/Women And Cowboy Hats



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

Now, I'm talking about REAL cowboy hats, not the all bent up ones, like some folks wear. Take a look (online) at Brad Paisley. To me, his is the "Redneck" looking hat. The real looking cowboy hat is what the country singer George Strait wears. He has his own hat line made by Resistol. Again, take a look online at his. Another singer, a female name Terry Clark, wore a nice cowboy hat in her earlier days of singing. Her photo is online as well. 

Wife and I have both straw and felt cowboy hats. We love the brand Resistol, but have a couple of other brands as well. Resistol, is like Wrangler Cowboy Cut Jeans...... is a great brand and a major sponsor of the sport I use to be in (rodeo). I have a Resistol Bandera and only wear Wrangler Cowboy Cut Jeans. Absolutely nothing else.

Actually, a Montana person's cowboy hat looks fairly different than someone from Wyoming, Colorado, North or South Dakota or Texas.

Cowboy hats and Wrangler jeans aren't popular at all where we currently live, but where we are moving to, much, much different. 

Other than wife and I, I don't know if anyone on this forum owns, let alone wears, a real cowboy hat, but was curious.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

Well, well...…...no replies. I figured this thread wouldn't be nearly as popular as the "Shoes", "Suspenders" or "Clothes" ones were. Apparently nobody here loves Western stuff as much as we do. When we lived in So California, we went to an event called End of Trail, which was all about The Old West. People wearing and selling old Western clothing, S.A.S.S. was there (Single-Action Shooting Society), an arena show with stagecoach, cowboys and Indians. Quite an event.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2019)

Nope...no cowboy Hats!!!...although I do have to say I think some look quite cute on real cowboys!!

here's a new avatar for ya Cody...


----------



## Geezerette (May 2, 2019)

Here in NM see a lot of men wearing them everywhere. I don't know the criteria for judging if they are real Cowboys or ranchers except if the hats are kind of scuffed up & dirty. Just part of the environment, like tumble weeds.  Some are favored by the far right wing pols here. Most of them & baseball cap wearers too seem to have forgotten or declined the old fashioned etiquette of removing them indoors or in church. But a lot of them seem to justify the western observation of "All hat, no cattle".


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2019)

I don't judge anyone on the kind of hat they wear, if someone is wearing a cowboy hat I don't think twice about it, none of my business.  I personally don't like cowboy hats, boots, buckles, etc, but for those who like that style or need to wear those clothes because they are actually working ranchers, etc. that's fine by me.  Nobody should live their lives worrying about what other people are thinking of their clothes, to me that's paranoid....life is too short for that nonsense.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't judge anyone on the kind of hat they wear, if someone is wearing a cowboy hat I don't think twice about it, none of my business.  I personally don't like cowboy hats, boots, buckles, etc, but for those who like that style or need to wear those clothes because they are actually working ranchers, etc. that's fine by me.  Nobody should live their lives worrying about what other people are thinking of their clothes, to me that's paranoid....life is too short for that nonsense.



Curiosity, SB, have you ever been "judged" about anything you wear or do? Anyone ever give you that "curiosity" type glance...…….like, "what the heck?" Apparently you live in an area where you look and act like the rest of folks. We don't live in that type of an area that Western wear is actually accepted and that is part of the reason for us moving. To us, it's not "nonsense" when folks, like us, are not living in the kind of area they should be and, if Western wear is worn, that "look" can get looks or even comments. 

I don't think it's paranoia nearly as much as it is...…...they aren't living in the right area and/or the area they should be. We like being around those that sort of talk and dress like we do, be it at a lake or wherever. Actually, wife and I have seen ladies at Walmart that dress like they are Call Girls in Las Vegas or Los Angeles. We always look at each other with a sarcastic looking smile. Sort of like "what did we just see??".


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Nope...no cowboy Hats!!!...although I do have to say I think some look quite cute on real cowboys!!
> 
> here's a new avatar for ya Cody...



Sorry, to fancy and young for us. (LOL) Anyway, my wife doesn't even know how to use/swing a rope.


----------



## CeeCee (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Well, well...…...no replies. I figured this thread wouldn't be nearly as popular as the "Shoes", "Suspenders" or "Clothes" ones were. Apparently nobody here loves Western stuff as much as we do. When we lived in So California, we went to an event called End of Trail, which was all about The Old West. People wearing and selling old Western clothing, S.A.S.S. was there (Single-Action Shooting Society), an arena show with stagecoach, cowboys and Indians. Quite an event.




It’s  probably because you’ve done 3,000 posts about cowboy hats already!


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

While I don’t wear this often, I like cowboy hats and have one


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

Keesha said:


> While I don’t wear this often, I like cowboy hats and have one
> 
> View attachment 65067



Sorry, Keesha, that isn't a cowboy hat. It looks like a cowboy hat to you, but in reality it's more of the Urban Cowboy (movie) hat. Something like Johnny Lee (singer) wore. IOW, it's just too fancy looking with the metal studs on the sides. Look up Resistol hats on your computer or even George Strait hats. Then you will see exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> It’s  probably because you’ve done 3,000 posts about cowboy hats already!



Only got this to say...……"Oh well!" (LOL)

So what if I like talking about Western wear, farming, ranching, cattle, rodeo and so on. In my mind, and soon to be living around it, I'm NOT a "big city" gent, but still, in some form, a cowboy/farmer. Even if the "cowboy" is only wearing Western attire and attending rodeos/horse shows and the "farmer" part is in mind.

Let's not get into another discussion about what I like and how you feel about that.


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

Seriously:waiting: 
It was purchased at at a store that caters to cowboys in a country town surrounded by many cow people. 
:lofl: Cowboy boots, belts, hats , etc. It is made of pure buckskin and cost a pretty penny too. 
Don’t you get on your ‘high horse’ telling me this is no cowboy hat. :darth:


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

It’s just not YOUR preference of cowboy hat 
There are different types. You aren’ t the official cowboy authority here. :shrug:


----------



## Geezerette (May 2, 2019)

Just wondering how many hands high a horse has to be to be a "High Horse" .


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> Just wondering how many hands high a horse has to be to be a "High Horse" .


In ClassicRockrs case ......


----------



## Trade (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Sorry, Keesha, that isn't a cowboy hat. It looks like a cowboy hat to you, but in reality it's more of the Urban Cowboy (movie) hat. Something like Johnny Lee (singer) wore. IOW, it's just too fancy looking with the metal studs on the sides. Look up Resistol hats on your computer or even George Strait hats. Then you will see exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Seriously:waiting:
> It was purchased at at a store that caters to cowboys in a country town surrounded by many cow people.
> :lofl: Cowboy boots, belts, hats , etc. It is made of pure buckskin and cost a pretty penny too.
> Don’t you get on your ‘high horse’ telling me this is no cowboy hat. :darth:



Ok, this is the style of cowboy hat I'm talking about and that wife and I wear:


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

And this, which is George Strait's:


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

So your question should have been ”Does anyone else wear a hat exactly like the ones my wife and I wear?” and shown a picture beforehand. Not afterwards. :shrug:


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

Trade said:


> View attachment 65069


Thank you!!! :grin:


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

Keesha, get what I mean now? Terri Clark was a top Country-Western singer and so was George Strait. In fact, George has his own ranch and is a life-time member of PRCA, the rodeo association I was in. He was/is a Team Roper as well. 

Most Western stores sell different types of hats, but not all would be considered "cowboy" types. I've actually seen ladies so-called "cowboy" hats with all kinds of colored stones on them. These are the kind of hat that some ladies will wear to a Country-Western nightclub.


----------



## oldman (May 2, 2019)

My wife and I have visited Nashville quite often and I did buy a hat and pair of boots while there during one of my visits. I can’t tell you the brand, but it’s pretty cool and allows me to fit in down there. My wife, OTOH, is a little prudish and won’t get into the act of fitting in while we are there. She’ll wear the jeans and a nice blouse, but no boots or hat. 

I heard or read one time that people who are in the know of such things can tell just what type of person they are speaking to by the way he/she wears his/her hat (cowboy). When I go to the Opry, I wear my hat, boots, a western shirt and jeans. And, at 6’4”, I stick out like a sore thumb. My wife will sometimes have me walk a few steps behind her. (just kidding) I think Nashville is more redneck than it is cowboyish.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

Keesha said:


> So your question should have been ”Does anyone else wear a hat exactly like the ones my wife and I wear?” and shown a picture beforehand. Not afterwards. :shrug:



Guess I figured that folks on here would know the difference between a normal cowboy hat and one that is not necessarily. One that would be seen in a Western movie, at a Stockyards, rodeo or things like that. Back during the Urban Cowboy days movie, some of the hats in that movie had big hatbands filled with flowers on them. Those were not real cowboy hats, but nightclub hats.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 2, 2019)

My Sister's husband always wore a cowboy hat and boots and he looked wonderful all the time. I loved him in the hat and boots.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

oldman said:


> My wife and I have visited Nashville quite often and I did buy a hat and pair of boots while there during one of my visits. I can’t tell you the brand, but it’s pretty cool and allows me to fit in down there. My wife, OTOH, is a little prudish and won’t get into the act of fitting in while we are there. She’ll wear the jeans and a nice blouse, but no boots or hat.
> 
> I heard or read one time that people who are in the know of such things can tell just what type of person they are speaking to by the way he/she wears his/her hat (cowboy). When I go to the Opry, I wear my hat, boots, a western shirt and jeans. And, at 6’4”, I stick out like a sore thumb. My wife will sometimes have me walk a few steps behind her. (just kidding) I think Nashville is more redneck than it is cowboyish.



In red above...…….no doubt about that. In fact, I've even told some young guys here, that have a decal of a Buck Deer on their truck rear window, "up in Colorado, Wyoming, Montana and surrounding states, the guys are called "cowboys" whereas here they are "Rednecks". They laugh and say, "you're right". 

We do some of our Western clothes shopping at Boot Barn here. We bought two Hat Cans (hat storage) here and use both of them. They are better than storing a hat in a Copier Paper box. When we move back to Colorado, we will up our Hat/Coat Rack again and hang our cowboy hats on it. Our felt hats will stay in the Hat Can, where they won't get dirty. 

Sometimes it's just hard for folks to understand the lifestyle/clothing wear difference in one part of the U.S. compared to another part. In 10 years of living here, we've only wore our Western attire three times. Once to a very small rodeo here and the other two times to a roping at an equestrian center here. Two years ago we started thinking about that and decided that we were living in the wrong area, but finances at the time prevented us from moving.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> My Sister's husband always wore a cowboy hat and boots and he looked wonderful all the time. I loved him in the hat and boots.



But, where to, doing what?


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2019)

Cody, have you ever been to Texas????


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Sorry, Keesha, that isn't a cowboy hat. It looks like a cowboy hat to you, but in reality it's more of the Urban Cowboy (movie) hat.


I did look up urban hat and here is what I got 




These hats look nothing like mine. 



ClassicRockr said:


> Most Western stores sell different types of hats, but not all would be considered "cowboy" types. I've actually seen ladies so-called "cowboy" hats with all kinds of colored stones on them. These are the kind of hat that some ladies will wear to a Country-Western nightclub.






ClassicRockr said:


> Guess I figured that folks on here would know the difference between a normal cowboy hat and one that is not necessarily. One that would be seen in a Western movie, at a Stockyards, rodeo or things like that. Back during the Urban Cowboy days movie, some of the hats in that movie had big hatbands filled with flowers on them. Those were not real cowboy hats, but nightclub hats.


Flowers in the brim like this? Which mine doesn’t have. 


You’ve mentioned all these different urban hats in reference to night clubs. Nightclubs aren’t my thing Rockr. You’ve just stereotyped me into someone I’m not. Not even close considering I don’t drink or particularly enjoy being around a bunch of people who do. 

You got all that from my hat and were WRONG!


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

AND when I was younger and did go to nightclubs I never once saw anybody wearing an URBAN cowboy hat. 
Not once. :shrug:


----------



## treeguy64 (May 2, 2019)

Man, stop being a one trick pony, CR. You have, in fact, beat this topic into the ground!  I'm not answering the question, because I've already answered it, twice, before.
:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 2, 2019)

*The largest cattle ranch in the USA is in Florida!!!
.*https://www.reference.com/business-finance/largest-cattle-ranch-united-states-6b22fec57a53ce39


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2019)

Cody, why do you have to be so insulting to people over hats? 
Really, no one cares what brand names you wear.

You're not a cowboy. You just like to pretend. Just because you roped in rodeos does not make you a cowboy. Being "around" livestock does not make you a cowboy.

Maybe you can go back to dressing up as Darth Vader for awhile instead of dressing up like a cowboy...just for a change? 

Making fun of other people's hats is ridiculous, babyish and rude. Be careful that someone doesn't deliver a size 13 Ariat where you need it.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I did look up urban hat and here is what I got
> View attachment 65071
> 
> View attachment 65072
> ...



Keesha, I only said that that's what your hat was similar to, NOT that you are a nightclub person. This movie, Urban Cowboy, was done in 1980 and that is the way cowboy hats looked back then. You can really see the difference in todays cowboy hat, from the photo of Terri Clark and George Strait, compared to 1980. No hat pins, like Debra Winger has it hers and definitely no fancy feather hat band like the other girl has on.

In fact, here is a statement from the hat maker, Resistol: *Resistol* has been the preferred choice for working cowboys, ranch hands and rodeo cowboys for years. The styles have changed, but a "Resistol" brand hat is still the chosen brand by many folks.   ​


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Cody, why do you have to be so insulting to people over hats?
> Really, no one cares what brand names you wear.
> 
> You're not a cowboy. You just like to pretend. Just because you roped in rodeos does not make you a cowboy. Being "around" livestock does not make you a cowboy.
> ...



Nobody is making fun of anyone. Facts are facts about anything. I'm no longer a rodeo cowboy, but I WAS and damn proud of it. I still know about horses and definitely know about rodeo. 

And, believe it or not, there are those that do care about brands of anything. There are those that will refuse to shop at Walmart and chose Penny's, Kohl's, Macy's, Sax 5th Avenue instead. There are those that will only buy specific brands of different things. The brands they like and have bought before. 

Actually, I should have known someone would criticize me here. Guess nobody in this forum can talk Western, cowboy, farmer, rancher or anything like that here without someone saying "you know nothing about what you are talking about". Now, what do I think about that...……..nope, refuse to say it. LOL


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Cody, why do you have to be so insulting to people over hats?
> Really, no one cares what brand names you wear.
> 
> You're not a cowboy. You just like to pretend. Just because you roped in rodeos does not make you a cowboy. Being "around" livestock does not make you a cowboy.
> ...



Well, well...….just read about what you said about me and rodeo and me and livestock. You are so, so wrong! Really, wrong! 

Come to think about it, what you are saying to me could be considered "BULLYING"...…...just how do you feel about that??


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Man, stop being a one trick pony, CR. You have, in fact, beat this topic into the ground!  I'm not answering the question, because I've already answered it, twice, before.
> :beatdeadhorse:



Any answer you may have given would more than likely be a wrong answer anyway. I can't imagine why anyone would be hesitant to post in one of Cody's threads. :dunno:


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

And, then there are those that wonder why a member of this forum would leave and not come back? Geeshhhhhh, doesn't take a genius to figure that out. I wasn't criticizing anyone here, just explaining what is "it" and what is "not". 

When people have experience and knowledge in something, why is it that some will say they are wrong or insulting. I wasn't wrong or insulting anyone. I know this isn't a rodeo, farm or ranch forum and know it even more now.


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2019)

I don't care what you think. You've insulted people here. And you're not a cowboy. You make a better Darth Vader.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

JimW said:


> Any answer you may have given would more than likely be a wrong answer anyway. I can't imagine why anyone would be hesitant to post in one of Cody's threads. :dunno:



Now YOU are "Bullying" me?? Just what is it with some of you folks??? A thread was started and next thing I know I'm being bashed for it. Damn that's definitely stupid!!


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Ok, this is the style of cowboy hat I'm talking about and that wife and I wear:











LOL that looks like the kind of hat the women here wear when they're going on a Hen night, but they usually wrap a bit of pink tinsel around it...

 what shade of pink is yours Cody?>.. :gettowork::fun:


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, I should have known someone would criticize me here. Guess nobody in this forum can talk Western, cowboy, farmer, rancher or anything like that here without someone saying "you know nothing about what you are talking about". Now, what do I think about that...……..nope, refuse to say it. LOL



The hypocrisy and irony in this statement is bordering on absurdity.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Now YOU are "Bullying" me?? Just what is it with some of you folks??? A thread was started and next thing I know I'm being bashed for it. Damn that's definitely stupid!!



Something here is stupid for sure.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I don't care what you think. You've insulted people here. And you're not a cowboy. You make a better Darth Vader.



Now, question is...……...what do you make a better of???? 

I'm no longer a cowboy, but I was one, as in a "rodeo" type. Guess you just hate cowboys and the lifestyle. Oh well. 

Guess you'd like to see me leave and not come back. Come to think about it, that may just happen.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

JimW said:


> The hypocrisy and irony in this statement is bordering on absurdity.



Good for you for thinking that way. I should Rep you for this reply. Definitely LOL.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

Actually, I've heard about some others leaving this forum and why. Very interesting.


----------



## CeeCee (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Now YOU are "Bullying" me?? Just what is it with some of you folks??? A thread was started and next thing I know I'm being bashed for it. Damn that's definitely stupid!!




You just don’t get it and I don’t think you ever will...that’s the problem.

Soon you’ll be riding off in the sunset with a good bye forum post...you do this over and over.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> It’s  probably because you’ve done 3,000 posts about cowboy hats already!


Smile


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2019)

Ooops I hadn't read all the posts when I posted that pink hat...didn't realise there was a full blown barney going on.... oh well, no offence meant... just havin' a bit of fun...


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, I've heard about some others leaving this forum and why. Very interesting.



Do tell.... we don't seem to be missing anyone .....


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, I've heard about some others leaving this forum and why. Very interesting.



Seeing your inability to carry on a respectful discussion with folks here, perhaps you would be better off elsewhere. I've never seen anyone with ability to insult folks and attract negativity like you do and then claim to be the victim. The internet has all sorts for sure.


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2019)

> Guess you just hate cowboys and the lifestyle. Oh well.
> 
> Guess you'd like to see me leave and not come back. Come to think about it, that may just happen.



Nobody hates cowboys. 

Do you know how many times you threaten to leave a site, then leave, then come back again, over and over? Any idea? This makes you look a fool! But spare us the "goodbye cruel world routine" again. Just chill out.


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2019)

JimW. 





> I've never seen anyone with ability to insult folks and attract negativity like you do and then claim to be the victim.



You said it all!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2019)

Here's one of my little works about REAL cowboy's:

[FONT=&quot]....* Just a cowboy*[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]By Jim[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]I went out like the others
Full of breakfast knowing
From now on for two weeks
I had to survive on Cookies food

Mornings came early, too early
The ground was hard but I slept
The day was long and the sun hot

The saddle gets to a man in a painful
Way after sittin in it all day and
Riding hard. But on we rode, all of
Us.

These cattle had to make it to
Market and it was we who got
'em there. Counted, put in pens
The cattle, not us.

Now many of those cows are in
Your grocery store, under plastic
Put there by folks who didn't really
Know about them like we do.
Butchered, put on grills, served
To laughing friends with beer,
I didn't put 'em there....

I was just one of the cowboys

 [/FONT]


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2019)

Skip, it's a duplicate.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2019)

Sunny said:


> View attachment 65075



Nope you'll get admonished for that sunny... wrong style...lol

But hey you look cooooollll


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

Ok, my wife just told me "I know you've had enough, well so have I". 

I just don't need this crap in my life. All I'm seeing is you folks telling me crap that you, yourselves, don't even know. 

I did TRY again to be a part of this forum and even got Rep points for things I've said, but you folks have basically kicked me out and, basically, I understand why. 

Sorry, Keesha, but this will most likely be...……..THE END for me. 

So, I will say "goodbye", for ever, maybe, but definitely for awhile and maybe for a LONGGGGGGGGGGG while.

Before I go, I want to thank those that did Rep me and those that had nice replies to me. Time to get on with my life now. Will I miss everyone...…...well???? ​


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

That’s lovely Sunny , but looks like Movie Urban to me :shrug: 




:lofl:


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

JimW said:


> Seeing your inability to carry on a respectful discussion with folks here, perhaps you would be better off elsewhere. I've never seen anyone with ability to insult folks and attract negativity like you do and then claim to be the victim. The internet has all sorts for sure.



Don't have to worry about it anymore, dude!


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2019)

Sunny said:


> View attachment 65075



Great pic Sunny.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> JimW.
> 
> You said it all!



You don't have to worry about it anymore, well, at least until someone else like me becomes a member. Then you and the others can "bully" them. BYE!


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

But you still look beautiful in it Sunny. :yes:


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Don't have to worry about it anymore, dude!


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

Haha haha!! :lofl: Stop ! This is too funny! 
Its like watching a sit com in real time.


----------



## CeeCee (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> You don't have to worry about it anymore, well, at least until someone else like me becomes a member. Then you and the others can "bully" them. BYE!




Lol...I knew it...post #46....bye!


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 2, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Lol...I knew it...post #46....bye!



I figured you do that!! You and I have done some nice replies, but that was way in the past. I truly hope you enjoy me not being here anymore, I will.


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> I figured you do that!! You and I have done some nice replies, but that was way in the past. I truly hope you enjoy me not being here anymore, I will.


Hold on a minute here Cody....


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

From reading your posts, you make it seem like you are merely a victim of circumstance. Like all you wanted to do was talk about cowboy hats ; clearly a subject you have posted about many times. I’ve not been here for as long as many others here that know you , but from my perspective , it looks like you self sabotage yourself. As someone who does this often , I shouldn’t really be laughing but you set yourself up for the same thing by repeating history and not learning from it. The only reason we are laughing is because you are actually funny when it happens. I’m certainly not laughing at your frustration. 

Flouncing again doesn’t solve anything. Real cowboys don’t run away. They tough it up and put big boy pants on......,
and in honesty, it was a fun thread. People do like you. I do and I know others do. It doesn’t matter that some don’t.


----------



## Olivia (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Sometimes it's just hard for folks to understand the lifestyle/clothing wear difference in one part of the U.S. compared to another part. In 10 years of living here, we've only wore our Western attire three times. Once to a very small rodeo here and the other two times to a roping at an equestrian center here. Two years ago we started thinking about that and decided that we were living in the wrong area, but finances at the time prevented us from moving.




Actually, it sounds more to me like it's you that has a hard time understanding lifestyle/clothing in different parts of the U.S. And I'm now understanding why you stayed where you hate for 10 years already. Much more fun to have something to complain about than to do something about it. Yes, yes--I know, finances.


----------



## CeeCee (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> I figured you do that!! You and I have done some nice replies, but that was way in the past. I truly hope you enjoy me not being here anymore, I will.



That’s because you do the same post over and over and you get the same response....you must realize that...yet you still do it.

Why don’t you post about how your move is going...that would interest me...I’m curious to see how far along you are, etc.


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2019)

LOL, thanks, Keesha!  I don't think I'd exactly use the word "beautiful," though. I bought it when I was in Austin, as a joke. There's a store there (probably more than one) which specializes in cowboy hats and boots. They are surprisingly expensive. The one I got was on their "discount special" table for about $20. But the really nice ones were over $100!


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

I’m sorry ! I meant YOU look beautiful, not the hat ! :sunshine:


----------



## JustBonee (May 2, 2019)

Sunny said:


> LOL, thanks, Keesha!  I don't think I'd exactly use the word "beautiful," though. I bought it when I was in Austin, as a joke. There's a store there (probably more than one) which specializes in cowboy hats and boots. They are surprisingly expensive. The one I got was on their "discount special" table for about $20. But the really nice ones were over $100!



$100 is cheap around here. (Houston)   ....  [url]http://www.thehatstore.com   [/URL]
As  they say, "if you have to ask how much it costs, you can't afford it."


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2019)

Thanks for the compliment, Keesha. Much appreciated.


----------



## Pepper (May 2, 2019)

Geezerette said:


> Just wondering how many hands high a horse has to be to be a "High Horse" .


Depends on how much ganja is mixed in his oats.
https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 OEFM6thN81G2hGTS0rd1/hngZD JDf8ACtnYqfol0utv5NB3mjyY4j8nNWrpGsntlIyuEIlrbhM6okDv1dG12XP9859wthkgpdXxvAwyqi/7jMj5tagu1FhZQEReXuABJOAOaDJKrfXW1ukoC6GnxPUjgQD3Gn9538AuFr3W9RXvmorW/cpoWk1VVyaGjm1rvl4kqoo7BI spqXdIdMWEA/HuPOQ5/gS3vY6ZCD6e2e3aprLfDU1TWNkky4BoIG4Sd3n5YUlWtbqNsEMcLBhrGBo9hhbKAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICItWtuMMIzNLGwfvOA/NBtKvttFbihjpWnDqqpjh890uGVIW61th3sV1P3Rk/WDgFT 1HXVHW1lubSvMjYKlj3uxhhw5vInmgmVXEHi vAAZS0rKOLwAZEHvwOnefj2Ci 0oGnuNgqzw7sIcfuubn5EqRRSulluttia4z1FxL3HdO6yneyJxkJ5cRwHn6LS25W0Tvs9GzIfJP2YPg07rc 3P2QdzUO2K2UkroWl8zmnDjGO6COm91XGk29UQ GmnPu1dvRWyehoGEzsjqZy7O 9mQ0dA1pyPdTAaeov Upv iz SCp5tv8fHcoX 7x/BbP6auuomspoaeSipHDM8xBBe08mRk88jwVns09RNO82kpg7x7FmfyXRa0DgOAQQCt07S0zaG1QtDacuM8/i OAb3fPXLsZ8lCdlFP kb5XXN4G5G9xZ4AuO6wD0YApltiqX0kDa2NpJEclO7HRswwD7ELkf0cafdoKmT9upx/laP5oLcREQEyigdh1JVC9VltqntMe4JafugHc6tyOfugniKM0GubfNWyW Ob sMJGCCGlw5ta7kSFwqDaI99bdoXwjsKKIvBaTvu3eYOThBYaLj6dvrK iirIWkNkjLg04yHNJBaceYUM0zr6uqqKukFG2asp6kxCKM7ocCeBOSeXXxwgstFR951jqbt6anfHT0ZqXlsXcDiMftF5d XVS/Slp1FHVMfXXCGSmAO wRsy7gcYIaCOOOOUFgosBZQEREBERAREQEREBEWjdrrBSROmqJWxxtHEuOPYeKDeUd1VrWgtrf6zO0PxkRt70h/wjl6lRya73W7Zbb2GjozwNRI3614/umdPUrqad2c2 kd2rozPUk5dNN33l3UjPAIIbUauv12y210bqenJx20ndJHiHO/gClBsYknd2t0uEszyclrCcem87 ACt2eZkbC97g1jRkknAAHieiim0XVYoqDtIDvTz4jgwfic/kR480FYan0XTVVW202aCIOgHaVM7nE7pPdEZfxPnjx9F0LJsF3ZGuq6sOYCDuxsIJ8i4nkrE2baWFuo2tfxqZT2s7 rnu44z4DOPxUsQfjDAxvFrQDgAnAyQ3gAT1WtW2mCaWCaSNrpYHF0bjzaXDBIXMrLy8XWmomnummkmk9iGsBPT7X4KRIMLKIgIiIIxtLpopLVWtmcGsEJOT0cOLfnw91wtg9KGWaFwIJkllecdCHbmP8AT81LtVWkVtFU0p/WROaPvc2/MBVVsCvron1Npn4Pje5zAejgcSN/EZQXWiIgKq9r7HUVTQXiMH6mTs5cdWP8Vai5uorNFXU0tLMO5I3BxzB6EeYQfNtqsFRJQz32Au7aC4F3rEAHOcPQu/DKl2yn/edVe5cboqKcNPk54cD81bum9OQUNHHRRDMTWkHPN5dneLvXK19K6PpLaZ/orS0TP3iCcgeDW A8kFfbJ9W0tupJrfcJmwT01RIN1/DIJyd3x45/ELd2KydtPd6mJpFLLVAxkjGTxyR IU4vej7fWvElVSRSSAY3iMOx4EjGV07db4aeNsMEbI4m8mtGAPZBW 2XuVFmn6Nrg3P3sfyVoNOQFyNT6chuEccc28BHMyRpbz3mHIXXa3AAQekREBERAREQERalxuMNOwyTysjYOrnAfnzQba8uOOJ5KDVW0IzEstdHNVv6P3SyAefaO4EemVou0hdbkc3St7KA/wBnpiWj0e/m5B07/tEp45PotCx1ZWngI4uLWn 8k5NC8WfRks8ray8SCeozlkI/4eDwDW/ad5lSLT m6Sgj7OlhYwdSB3neruZXE1Fq5/bGgtsYnrftn9VAD9qV3j 7zQS9u6MNGBgcvAeiqrUe0WWa6UlBbjmP6SGzSgZa8ji6Np5YAHEqIafZda24V9PHO98jz2M1VxDYoge 2IdCTkD0XS1Na/oF0oKC3sw/6GWRHHwvlcRJM/xIDcoOntPvElwjr4oXObb6KMmd4/XVBwGQtP7IJBOF 2maQXG40o KkttJEB4OqHsB98Aj8VIdUaUEVhqqGkYXP7HPD4pHhzXuJ8S7BX67IbI6ktkXatImlJkfvfFk8gc AQTULKLBQQ2hjB1BVuce8LdAGD90vk3iPdTElcDUFuJqKSqhaTUMlEZI5GF/F4f5DmPNRjW93NVXNtQnEFK2MSVku GuLD8MLD 9xzjog6932l2umeY3Tukc04d2UbpGtI5hzmjGfddXTOrKK5ML6Sdr8fE3Ba9v3mHiPVcJurbBRxiBk9K2Nrd3da0EYHDjw4qq9TXW3UlZHdLLUYlDx2sIaQ1zSe9jyPUIPo1MrnWG7R1lPFUR53XtBwRgg9Qc BW8/ODjnjh6oOdetQUlGAameOPPIE5c77rRxP4Ki9oVVBBcIb5bJmyMMoE4bvAslAHxNOC0PaOvDI8129Naro6SsrJrv2v090zm5dEXMiiaSGNjOMAEceC1doF5tdZKySnkaWzUkzJsN3clmHROPDiQco2PV0WO6R1dPDUxHLJGBw9 YW qt/o9yTG2PEhzGKhwj9MDPzyrRyjGVjK16 uip43TTPayNoy5zjgBcjTlbJWF1W5rmQHuwNIw5zesrh0z0HggkCIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIK2ZqO8XQ4t1MKSlP9oqBl5b4siHL5rs2jQNNG4TVb5K2p5mSc7wB/u4vhb GfNSuSRkbC5xa1jW5JPAAD8gqm1ttCnmp6p1tPZ0kIw qI N5O62KAHmSevRBbUbGtGGgADoAAF7yvnaovte62bsNTMKWIAPnLj2lRUP/VRE8d0csq13VtQyno7dC4mukpmdo88exYAA V/mTkAdT6IPWoLrUVcrrfbnBrhwqKjGRA0/YZ4yEdOnNdvTmn6eghENOzHV7jxfI883yO5uJX7WW0xUkTYohwHFxPFz3Hi5zj1JK6CDUobbDAHiGNjA95e7dGMuPEuPiVoy6dhdXsuBz2zIDEBw3cE5z6rsogxhAsogIiIMKHak2b22ulkqJ4pDM9m7kSuAyAQCG5xkfgpksIPm82b9GdtS11C90Ls7lQyEGTdPRxGRnzBWxpO1y3aaGkp43xWync0yyPAD5A05DSQOZxyHur1qLDTyOJe1zsnJBkdu/wCXOFu0tJHE3cjY1jfBoACmvZdd2Vav0jYGgAAADkF6KYWVTkrTaLpSofLJVU0IqGSQhk0BIByzJY9njzOQqj1FFVxUjpK2l7Iv3YacY3RG1py8NaeJ4DGcr6mKo7bTMaq8WygaSQN1zh0zI/8A8WfNZC75RCytmlq iWukixh3ZB7vvP7x/Ndq6ipLAKUwh/UyhxAHiGtxk 4W1BGGNa0cmtAHsML9FqEQi0V20rZ7lUvq3tILIy0R0zHDkRCCd4/eJUta3HAcgvSICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIKs7Gr1G/ef2lNZmu7reLZarHV3VrfJTG76MoqmjZQPjLKZjmuDYzu/ByGR81344w0BrQA0DAAHAAcgF6QU/rWaBlfR0ccYFLQxtlELR8c7juwRgdeIyrE0taHQMfLOQ6rnO/M7z zG3wY0cAPUqI2LSMz79X19S13ZMe3sAeTjuAb49OIVlBBkIiICIiAiIgIiIMZWVxoqtzK SF/wAMkLZIj5sy2RvzafddhBlERAREQYVGU7fpes5SeLYTw8uyjaPzyrzVJaC4arum98W/Nj/N/JBdyIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIMLKIgIiICIiAiIgIiIOXfKQuayVg thfvt8xjDm 4yt6lnbIxr2nLXDIX6lRGe6C21jIZuFFVP qf9mKc84neAdzB8UEvRYCygItG73aCkiM1RI1kY6nmT0DQOJPkFGG6ouVTxobU4RHlJVSiEOHQiMAvx64QTRUbe3/ozVrJ3cIqkNOen1jQx3 pvzU MupDx7K1Dy7Wc/PcUC2qaevdZAyoqKajBpg52/BK8ybvMgBwHgD7ILxBWVBNkWsBcqFrXn swAMkHiMd1/oR8wp2gIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIi/GqqGRMfJI4NY1pLieQA5koNa83WGkgfUTvDI2DJJ/IeJVS0f0vVT5zI50Frj3hEAOL5gO48k88c HouDdrnU6qubaSAuZb4nZ/wAA4GV37x6Dor4stqhpII6eBobHG0AAfmfMoIRs11e471quDt24U5Mfe/Wtbwa4HqcY9VYqhO0LZ/FcmiaN3Y10Y rlHDOOTX45jz6LhaE17URVAtN5buVQ7scp GXwDjyyejuqCQRxsrbxMJCHMoo2bjDyEsmS6QjrgYA91h2sakMfVfQt6gbI5pe2TMoYxxY6Qx4 EEE884UNueqGWnU1QZ8inqYYt537HMNd6ZByuw68Ns0tVFUHetVQx89M8DIbI/jJT8OeScj1KCyaSoZKxkkbg5j2hzSORB5Fe5GgghwBaRg55Y6qPbO2kWykywszFkNPNoJJA/BfntErpoqPs6c4nnlZAx37PaHDnj0bk yCk7dXi0ahL6fP0KWpMRx8DmOcGux47rj8l9KL501S2KsudstVAN9lKWse8ccuDg6V5d1xgknxX0UEGUREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQFR 2/Vz5pGWijJe5zgJd3iXOJ7sX81Idse0P9Hx/RKZ39ckbxcMfVMPDe 8ei4ew3RDs/pWrBMjs9iHcTx5ynPU9CgnWzHRjLVRtYQDUyYdM7979gHwCmGFlEBVptzskclv mgAVFK9j2O67pcAWk 4PsrLXL1RaG1tHU0rjgSxOaD4H7J9jhBTW0S1MrZrVUTEAVdF2Yf0E N5mT5nI9129h9zM8FTa61oe lkBY14zhhJBHH9lw/BwWNHS09ZRPsN0Ajq6clrd44dgfBJE49QuZU6PutjqP0pTSCs5tlbukPdFgcXAczw5 KC8GtAAAGAOQVU7fL8I6eno4smqlla9u6e80NOM pJx K5lZt6DWkNt7xKByfJgA fDK5mhrDcLxdWXavjLYWkPGQQ0hvwMjaeg/8AaCe7JtBttsHbTAOrJW5eee4Dx3AfzVgBAsoCIiAiIgIiIMZWV5OemF6QYWURAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAUf1vqaO2UclS/G8BiNvVzzyC75XzXtcv8l2ubKKmy6OKTsmAHg6UnDne3L2KDW2e6bmv1ykqaouMLX9pM48nEnuxA//AHAL6agiaxrWMADWgAAcgBwAXD0NpmO2UUVMwd4Dekd1dIfiJ/L0CkCAiIgLBWUQRjVmhqK5YdMwtmb8MrDuyN9xz91F/wDZjWs7sV8qwzoHAE49cqz0QVvZtkFFHL29XJJVS5z9ZgNz90c/dWNGwNAa0AADAA5ADoAvSICIiAiIgIiICIiAiLAKDKIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiCPa/uclJbKyoix2jIHbvkT3QfbOVTn9HqzRzVdRVSd58LRu5495/NxPisIg hUREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQYKBEQZREQEREBERB//9k=
https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 OEFM6thN81G2hGTS0rd1/hngZD JDf8ACtnYqfol0utv5NB3mjyY4j8nNWrpGsntlIyuEIlrbhM6okDv1dG12XP9859wthkgpdXxvAwyqi/7jMj5tagu1FhZQEReXuABJOAOaDJKrfXW1ukoC6GnxPUjgQD3Gn9538AuFr3W9RXvmorW/cpoWk1VVyaGjm1rvl4kqoo7BI spqXdIdMWEA/HuPOQ5/gS3vY6ZCD6e2e3aprLfDU1TWNkky4BoIG4Sd3n5YUlWtbqNsEMcLBhrGBo9hhbKAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICItWtuMMIzNLGwfvOA/NBtKvttFbihjpWnDqqpjh890uGVIW61th3sV1P3Rk/WDgFT 1HXVHW1lubSvMjYKlj3uxhhw5vInmgmVXEHi vAAZS0rKOLwAZEHvwOnefj2Ci 0oGnuNgqzw7sIcfuubn5EqRRSulluttia4z1FxL3HdO6yneyJxkJ5cRwHn6LS25W0Tvs9GzIfJP2YPg07rc 3P2QdzUO2K2UkroWl8zmnDjGO6COm91XGk29UQ GmnPu1dvRWyehoGEzsjqZy7O 9mQ0dA1pyPdTAaeov Upv iz SCp5tv8fHcoX 7x/BbP6auuomspoaeSipHDM8xBBe08mRk88jwVns09RNO82kpg7x7FmfyXRa0DgOAQQCt07S0zaG1QtDacuM8/i OAb3fPXLsZ8lCdlFP kb5XXN4G5G9xZ4AuO6wD0YApltiqX0kDa2NpJEclO7HRswwD7ELkf0cafdoKmT9upx/laP5oLcREQEyigdh1JVC9VltqntMe4JafugHc6tyOfugniKM0GubfNWyW Ob sMJGCCGlw5ta7kSFwqDaI99bdoXwjsKKIvBaTvu3eYOThBYaLj6dvrK iirIWkNkjLg04yHNJBaceYUM0zr6uqqKukFG2asp6kxCKM7ocCeBOSeXXxwgstFR951jqbt6anfHT0ZqXlsXcDiMftF5d XVS/Slp1FHVMfXXCGSmAO wRsy7gcYIaCOOOOUFgosBZQEREBERAREQEREBEWjdrrBSROmqJWxxtHEuOPYeKDeUd1VrWgtrf6zO0PxkRt70h/wjl6lRya73W7Zbb2GjozwNRI3614/umdPUrqad2c2 kd2rozPUk5dNN33l3UjPAIIbUauv12y210bqenJx20ndJHiHO/gClBsYknd2t0uEszyclrCcem87 ACt2eZkbC97g1jRkknAAHieiim0XVYoqDtIDvTz4jgwfic/kR480FYan0XTVVW202aCIOgHaVM7nE7pPdEZfxPnjx9F0LJsF3ZGuq6sOYCDuxsIJ8i4nkrE2baWFuo2tfxqZT2s7 rnu44z4DOPxUsQfjDAxvFrQDgAnAyQ3gAT1WtW2mCaWCaSNrpYHF0bjzaXDBIXMrLy8XWmomnummkmk9iGsBPT7X4KRIMLKIgIiIIxtLpopLVWtmcGsEJOT0cOLfnw91wtg9KGWaFwIJkllecdCHbmP8AT81LtVWkVtFU0p/WROaPvc2/MBVVsCvron1Npn4Pje5zAejgcSN/EZQXWiIgKq9r7HUVTQXiMH6mTs5cdWP8Vai5uorNFXU0tLMO5I3BxzB6EeYQfNtqsFRJQz32Au7aC4F3rEAHOcPQu/DKl2yn/edVe5cboqKcNPk54cD81bum9OQUNHHRRDMTWkHPN5dneLvXK19K6PpLaZ/orS0TP3iCcgeDW A8kFfbJ9W0tupJrfcJmwT01RIN1/DIJyd3x45/ELd2KydtPd6mJpFLLVAxkjGTxyR IU4vej7fWvElVSRSSAY3iMOx4EjGV07db4aeNsMEbI4m8mtGAPZBW 2XuVFmn6Nrg3P3sfyVoNOQFyNT6chuEccc28BHMyRpbz3mHIXXa3AAQekREBERAREQERalxuMNOwyTysjYOrnAfnzQba8uOOJ5KDVW0IzEstdHNVv6P3SyAefaO4EemVou0hdbkc3St7KA/wBnpiWj0e/m5B07/tEp45PotCx1ZWngI4uLWn 8k5NC8WfRks8ray8SCeozlkI/4eDwDW/ad5lSLT m6Sgj7OlhYwdSB3neruZXE1Fq5/bGgtsYnrftn9VAD9qV3j 7zQS9u6MNGBgcvAeiqrUe0WWa6UlBbjmP6SGzSgZa8ji6Np5YAHEqIafZda24V9PHO98jz2M1VxDYoge 2IdCTkD0XS1Na/oF0oKC3sw/6GWRHHwvlcRJM/xIDcoOntPvElwjr4oXObb6KMmd4/XVBwGQtP7IJBOF 2maQXG40o KkttJEB4OqHsB98Aj8VIdUaUEVhqqGkYXP7HPD4pHhzXuJ8S7BX67IbI6ktkXatImlJkfvfFk8gc AQTULKLBQQ2hjB1BVuce8LdAGD90vk3iPdTElcDUFuJqKSqhaTUMlEZI5GF/F4f5DmPNRjW93NVXNtQnEFK2MSVku GuLD8MLD 9xzjog6932l2umeY3Tukc04d2UbpGtI5hzmjGfddXTOrKK5ML6Sdr8fE3Ba9v3mHiPVcJurbBRxiBk9K2Nrd3da0EYHDjw4qq9TXW3UlZHdLLUYlDx2sIaQ1zSe9jyPUIPo1MrnWG7R1lPFUR53XtBwRgg9Qc BW8/ODjnjh6oOdetQUlGAameOPPIE5c77rRxP4Ki9oVVBBcIb5bJmyMMoE4bvAslAHxNOC0PaOvDI8129Naro6SsrJrv2v090zm5dEXMiiaSGNjOMAEceC1doF5tdZKySnkaWzUkzJsN3clmHROPDiQco2PV0WO6R1dPDUxHLJGBw9 YW qt/o9yTG2PEhzGKhwj9MDPzyrRyjGVjK16 uip43TTPayNoy5zjgBcjTlbJWF1W5rmQHuwNIw5zesrh0z0HggkCIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIK2ZqO8XQ4t1MKSlP9oqBl5b4siHL5rs2jQNNG4TVb5K2p5mSc7wB/u4vhb GfNSuSRkbC5xa1jW5JPAAD8gqm1ttCnmp6p1tPZ0kIw qI N5O62KAHmSevRBbUbGtGGgADoAAF7yvnaovte62bsNTMKWIAPnLj2lRUP/VRE8d0csq13VtQyno7dC4mukpmdo88exYAA V/mTkAdT6IPWoLrUVcrrfbnBrhwqKjGRA0/YZ4yEdOnNdvTmn6eghENOzHV7jxfI883yO5uJX7WW0xUkTYohwHFxPFz3Hi5zj1JK6CDUobbDAHiGNjA95e7dGMuPEuPiVoy6dhdXsuBz2zIDEBw3cE5z6rsogxhAsogIiIMKHak2b22ulkqJ4pDM9m7kSuAyAQCG5xkfgpksIPm82b9GdtS11C90Ls7lQyEGTdPRxGRnzBWxpO1y3aaGkp43xWync0yyPAD5A05DSQOZxyHur1qLDTyOJe1zsnJBkdu/wCXOFu0tJHE3cjY1jfBoACmvZdd2Vav0jYGgAAADkF6KYWVTkrTaLpSofLJVU0IqGSQhk0BIByzJY9njzOQqj1FFVxUjpK2l7Iv3YacY3RG1py8NaeJ4DGcr6mKo7bTMaq8WygaSQN1zh0zI/8A8WfNZC75RCytmlq iWukixh3ZB7vvP7x/Ndq6ipLAKUwh/UyhxAHiGtxk 4W1BGGNa0cmtAHsML9FqEQi0V20rZ7lUvq3tILIy0R0zHDkRCCd4/eJUta3HAcgvSICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIKs7Gr1G/ef2lNZmu7reLZarHV3VrfJTG76MoqmjZQPjLKZjmuDYzu/ByGR81344w0BrQA0DAAHAAcgF6QU/rWaBlfR0ccYFLQxtlELR8c7juwRgdeIyrE0taHQMfLOQ6rnO/M7z zG3wY0cAPUqI2LSMz79X19S13ZMe3sAeTjuAb49OIVlBBkIiICIiAiIgIiIMZWVxoqtzK SF/wAMkLZIj5sy2RvzafddhBlERAREQYVGU7fpes5SeLYTw8uyjaPzyrzVJaC4arum98W/Nj/N/JBdyIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIMLKIgIiICIiAiIgIiIOXfKQuayVg thfvt8xjDm 4yt6lnbIxr2nLXDIX6lRGe6C21jIZuFFVP qf9mKc84neAdzB8UEvRYCygItG73aCkiM1RI1kY6nmT0DQOJPkFGG6ouVTxobU4RHlJVSiEOHQiMAvx64QTRUbe3/ozVrJ3cIqkNOen1jQx3 pvzU MupDx7K1Dy7Wc/PcUC2qaevdZAyoqKajBpg52/BK8ybvMgBwHgD7ILxBWVBNkWsBcqFrXn swAMkHiMd1/oR8wp2gIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIi/GqqGRMfJI4NY1pLieQA5koNa83WGkgfUTvDI2DJJ/IeJVS0f0vVT5zI50Frj3hEAOL5gO48k88c HouDdrnU6qubaSAuZb4nZ/wAA4GV37x6Dor4stqhpII6eBobHG0AAfmfMoIRs11e471quDt24U5Mfe/Wtbwa4HqcY9VYqhO0LZ/FcmiaN3Y10Y rlHDOOTX45jz6LhaE17URVAtN5buVQ7scp GXwDjyyejuqCQRxsrbxMJCHMoo2bjDyEsmS6QjrgYA91h2sakMfVfQt6gbI5pe2TMoYxxY6Qx4 EEE884UNueqGWnU1QZ8inqYYt537HMNd6ZByuw68Ns0tVFUHetVQx89M8DIbI/jJT8OeScj1KCyaSoZKxkkbg5j2hzSORB5Fe5GgghwBaRg55Y6qPbO2kWykywszFkNPNoJJA/BfntErpoqPs6c4nnlZAx37PaHDnj0bk yCk7dXi0ahL6fP0KWpMRx8DmOcGux47rj8l9KL501S2KsudstVAN9lKWse8ccuDg6V5d1xgknxX0UEGUREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQFR 2/Vz5pGWijJe5zgJd3iXOJ7sX81Idse0P9Hx/RKZ39ckbxcMfVMPDe 8ei4ew3RDs/pWrBMjs9iHcTx5ynPU9CgnWzHRjLVRtYQDUyYdM7979gHwCmGFlEBVptzskclv mgAVFK9j2O67pcAWk 4PsrLXL1RaG1tHU0rjgSxOaD4H7J9jhBTW0S1MrZrVUTEAVdF2Yf0E N5mT5nI9129h9zM8FTa61oe lkBY14zhhJBHH9lw/BwWNHS09ZRPsN0Ajq6clrd44dgfBJE49QuZU6PutjqP0pTSCs5tlbukPdFgcXAczw5 KC8GtAAAGAOQVU7fL8I6eno4smqlla9u6e80NOM pJx K5lZt6DWkNt7xKByfJgA fDK5mhrDcLxdWXavjLYWkPGQQ0hvwMjaeg/8AaCe7JtBttsHbTAOrJW5eee4Dx3AfzVgBAsoCIiAiIgIiIMZWV5OemF6QYWURAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAUf1vqaO2UclS/G8BiNvVzzyC75XzXtcv8l2ubKKmy6OKTsmAHg6UnDne3L2KDW2e6bmv1ykqaouMLX9pM48nEnuxA//AHAL6agiaxrWMADWgAAcgBwAXD0NpmO2UUVMwd4Dekd1dIfiJ/L0CkCAiIgLBWUQRjVmhqK5YdMwtmb8MrDuyN9xz91F/wDZjWs7sV8qwzoHAE49cqz0QVvZtkFFHL29XJJVS5z9ZgNz90c/dWNGwNAa0AADAA5ADoAvSICIiAiIgIiICIiAiLAKDKIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiCPa/uclJbKyoix2jIHbvkT3QfbOVTn9HqzRzVdRVSd58LRu5495/NxPisIg hUREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQYKBEQZREQEREBERB//9k=


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> Lol...I knew it...post #46....bye!



I knew you were right when you posted it. Was just a matter of time.


----------



## Manatee (May 2, 2019)

The closest I have is a sombrero that I bought down in the Yucatan.

I have some western belts that I wear most of the time.  One I bought on the Navajo reservation and another from the Mercado in San Antonio.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2019)

ClassicRockr said:


> Curiosity, SB, have you ever been "judged" about anything you wear or do? Anyone ever give you that "curiosity" type glance...…….like, "what the heck?"



Well CR, I was going to answer you, but since you already made another one of your dramatic exits, I'll just say good bye and take care! 

And for when you return...


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 2, 2019)

layful:nthego:


----------



## treeguy64 (May 2, 2019)

CR has some serious problems, no doubt, so hopefully he'll get some help before he sneaks back on here, again. I actually had a few nice words with him, via pm, a while back, I believe, but he's compulsively driven to post the same, absurd posts over and over, again, and he can't seem to help himself. While we get fed up with him, imagine if you were stuck in his rut, even when it comes to his ever ongoing spiel about how he hates Florida but is moving back to Colorado, "soon." It's truly pitiable. I wish him well, and, again, I hope he gets some help, although I doubt that will happen, this late in the game.


----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> CR has some serious problems, no doubt, so hopefully he'll get some help before he sneaks back on here, again. I actually had a few nice words with him, via pm, a while back, I believe, but he's compulsively driven to post the same, absurd posts over and over, again, and he can't seem to help himself. While we get fed up with him, imagine if you were stuck in his rut, even when it comes to his ever ongoing spiel about how he hates Florida but is moving back to Colorado, "soon." It's truly pitiable. I wish him well, and, again, I hope he gets some help, although I doubt that will happen, this late in the game.



*sigh*, You are right, TG. But sometimes he makes it hard to put up with it. This was one of those times.


----------



## JimW (May 2, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> CR has some serious problems, no doubt, so hopefully he'll get some help before he sneaks back on here, again. I actually had a few nice words with him, via pm, a while back, I believe, but he's compulsively driven to post the same, absurd posts over and over, again, and he can't seem to help himself. While we get fed up with him, imagine if you were stuck in his rut, even when it comes to his ever ongoing spiel about how he hates Florida but is moving back to Colorado, "soon." It's truly pitiable. I wish him well, and, again, I hope he gets some help, although I doubt that will happen, this late in the game.



It's like the movie Groundhog Day.


----------



## Geezerette (May 2, 2019)

Reminds me of that fine old Johnny Mercer/Bing Crosby song "I'm an old cowhand...from the Rio Grande..." its cute. Kind od summarizes this thread. too long to copy. google it up, its cute.


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Depends on how much ganja is mixed in his oats.
> https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 OEFM6thN81G2hGTS0rd1/hngZD JDf8ACtnYqfol0utv5NB3mjyY4j8nNWrpGsntlIyuEIlrbhM6okDv1dG12XP9859wthkgpdXxvAwyqi/7jMj5tagu1FhZQEReXuABJOAOaDJKrfXW1ukoC6GnxPUjgQD3Gn9538AuFr3W9RXvmorW/cpoWk1VVyaGjm1rvl4kqoo7BI spqXdIdMWEA/HuPOQ5/gS3vY6ZCD6e2e3aprLfDU1TWNkky4BoIG4Sd3n5YUlWtbqNsEMcLBhrGBo9hhbKAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICItWtuMMIzNLGwfvOA/NBtKvttFbihjpWnDqqpjh890uGVIW61th3sV1P3Rk/WDgFT 1HXVHW1lubSvMjYKlj3uxhhw5vInmgmVXEHi vAAZS0rKOLwAZEHvwOnefj2Ci 0oGnuNgqzw7sIcfuubn5EqRRSulluttia4z1FxL3HdO6yneyJxkJ5cRwHn6LS25W0Tvs9GzIfJP2YPg07rc 3P2QdzUO2K2UkroWl8zmnDjGO6COm91XGk29UQ GmnPu1dvRWyehoGEzsjqZy7O 9mQ0dA1pyPdTAaeov Upv iz SCp5tv8fHcoX 7x/BbP6auuomspoaeSipHDM8xBBe08mRk88jwVns09RNO82kpg7x7FmfyXRa0DgOAQQCt07S0zaG1QtDacuM8/i OAb3fPXLsZ8lCdlFP kb5XXN4G5G9xZ4AuO6wD0YApltiqX0kDa2NpJEclO7HRswwD7ELkf0cafdoKmT9upx/laP5oLcREQEyigdh1JVC9VltqntMe4JafugHc6tyOfugniKM0GubfNWyW Ob sMJGCCGlw5ta7kSFwqDaI99bdoXwjsKKIvBaTvu3eYOThBYaLj6dvrK iirIWkNkjLg04yHNJBaceYUM0zr6uqqKukFG2asp6kxCKM7ocCeBOSeXXxwgstFR951jqbt6anfHT0ZqXlsXcDiMftF5d XVS/Slp1FHVMfXXCGSmAO wRsy7gcYIaCOOOOUFgosBZQEREBERAREQEREBEWjdrrBSROmqJWxxtHEuOPYeKDeUd1VrWgtrf6zO0PxkRt70h/wjl6lRya73W7Zbb2GjozwNRI3614/umdPUrqad2c2 kd2rozPUk5dNN33l3UjPAIIbUauv12y210bqenJx20ndJHiHO/gClBsYknd2t0uEszyclrCcem87 ACt2eZkbC97g1jRkknAAHieiim0XVYoqDtIDvTz4jgwfic/kR480FYan0XTVVW202aCIOgHaVM7nE7pPdEZfxPnjx9F0LJsF3ZGuq6sOYCDuxsIJ8i4nkrE2baWFuo2tfxqZT2s7 rnu44z4DOPxUsQfjDAxvFrQDgAnAyQ3gAT1WtW2mCaWCaSNrpYHF0bjzaXDBIXMrLy8XWmomnummkmk9iGsBPT7X4KRIMLKIgIiIIxtLpopLVWtmcGsEJOT0cOLfnw91wtg9KGWaFwIJkllecdCHbmP8AT81LtVWkVtFU0p/WROaPvc2/MBVVsCvron1Npn4Pje5zAejgcSN/EZQXWiIgKq9r7HUVTQXiMH6mTs5cdWP8Vai5uorNFXU0tLMO5I3BxzB6EeYQfNtqsFRJQz32Au7aC4F3rEAHOcPQu/DKl2yn/edVe5cboqKcNPk54cD81bum9OQUNHHRRDMTWkHPN5dneLvXK19K6PpLaZ/orS0TP3iCcgeDW A8kFfbJ9W0tupJrfcJmwT01RIN1/DIJyd3x45/ELd2KydtPd6mJpFLLVAxkjGTxyR IU4vej7fWvElVSRSSAY3iMOx4EjGV07db4aeNsMEbI4m8mtGAPZBW 2XuVFmn6Nrg3P3sfyVoNOQFyNT6chuEccc28BHMyRpbz3mHIXXa3AAQekREBERAREQERalxuMNOwyTysjYOrnAfnzQba8uOOJ5KDVW0IzEstdHNVv6P3SyAefaO4EemVou0hdbkc3St7KA/wBnpiWj0e/m5B07/tEp45PotCx1ZWngI4uLWn 8k5NC8WfRks8ray8SCeozlkI/4eDwDW/ad5lSLT m6Sgj7OlhYwdSB3neruZXE1Fq5/bGgtsYnrftn9VAD9qV3j 7zQS9u6MNGBgcvAeiqrUe0WWa6UlBbjmP6SGzSgZa8ji6Np5YAHEqIafZda24V9PHO98jz2M1VxDYoge 2IdCTkD0XS1Na/oF0oKC3sw/6GWRHHwvlcRJM/xIDcoOntPvElwjr4oXObb6KMmd4/XVBwGQtP7IJBOF 2maQXG40o KkttJEB4OqHsB98Aj8VIdUaUEVhqqGkYXP7HPD4pHhzXuJ8S7BX67IbI6ktkXatImlJkfvfFk8gc AQTULKLBQQ2hjB1BVuce8LdAGD90vk3iPdTElcDUFuJqKSqhaTUMlEZI5GF/F4f5DmPNRjW93NVXNtQnEFK2MSVku GuLD8MLD 9xzjog6932l2umeY3Tukc04d2UbpGtI5hzmjGfddXTOrKK5ML6Sdr8fE3Ba9v3mHiPVcJurbBRxiBk9K2Nrd3da0EYHDjw4qq9TXW3UlZHdLLUYlDx2sIaQ1zSe9jyPUIPo1MrnWG7R1lPFUR53XtBwRgg9Qc BW8/ODjnjh6oOdetQUlGAameOPPIE5c77rRxP4Ki9oVVBBcIb5bJmyMMoE4bvAslAHxNOC0PaOvDI8129Naro6SsrJrv2v090zm5dEXMiiaSGNjOMAEceC1doF5tdZKySnkaWzUkzJsN3clmHROPDiQco2PV0WO6R1dPDUxHLJGBw9 YW qt/o9yTG2PEhzGKhwj9MDPzyrRyjGVjK16 uip43TTPayNoy5zjgBcjTlbJWF1W5rmQHuwNIw5zesrh0z0HggkCIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIK2ZqO8XQ4t1MKSlP9oqBl5b4siHL5rs2jQNNG4TVb5K2p5mSc7wB/u4vhb GfNSuSRkbC5xa1jW5JPAAD8gqm1ttCnmp6p1tPZ0kIw qI N5O62KAHmSevRBbUbGtGGgADoAAF7yvnaovte62bsNTMKWIAPnLj2lRUP/VRE8d0csq13VtQyno7dC4mukpmdo88exYAA V/mTkAdT6IPWoLrUVcrrfbnBrhwqKjGRA0/YZ4yEdOnNdvTmn6eghENOzHV7jxfI883yO5uJX7WW0xUkTYohwHFxPFz3Hi5zj1JK6CDUobbDAHiGNjA95e7dGMuPEuPiVoy6dhdXsuBz2zIDEBw3cE5z6rsogxhAsogIiIMKHak2b22ulkqJ4pDM9m7kSuAyAQCG5xkfgpksIPm82b9GdtS11C90Ls7lQyEGTdPRxGRnzBWxpO1y3aaGkp43xWync0yyPAD5A05DSQOZxyHur1qLDTyOJe1zsnJBkdu/wCXOFu0tJHE3cjY1jfBoACmvZdd2Vav0jYGgAAADkF6KYWVTkrTaLpSofLJVU0IqGSQhk0BIByzJY9njzOQqj1FFVxUjpK2l7Iv3YacY3RG1py8NaeJ4DGcr6mKo7bTMaq8WygaSQN1zh0zI/8A8WfNZC75RCytmlq iWukixh3ZB7vvP7x/Ndq6ipLAKUwh/UyhxAHiGtxk 4W1BGGNa0cmtAHsML9FqEQi0V20rZ7lUvq3tILIy0R0zHDkRCCd4/eJUta3HAcgvSICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIKs7Gr1G/ef2lNZmu7reLZarHV3VrfJTG76MoqmjZQPjLKZjmuDYzu/ByGR81344w0BrQA0DAAHAAcgF6QU/rWaBlfR0ccYFLQxtlELR8c7juwRgdeIyrE0taHQMfLOQ6rnO/M7z zG3wY0cAPUqI2LSMz79X19S13ZMe3sAeTjuAb49OIVlBBkIiICIiAiIgIiIMZWVxoqtzK SF/wAMkLZIj5sy2RvzafddhBlERAREQYVGU7fpes5SeLYTw8uyjaPzyrzVJaC4arum98W/Nj/N/JBdyIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIMLKIgIiICIiAiIgIiIOXfKQuayVg thfvt8xjDm 4yt6lnbIxr2nLXDIX6lRGe6C21jIZuFFVP qf9mKc84neAdzB8UEvRYCygItG73aCkiM1RI1kY6nmT0DQOJPkFGG6ouVTxobU4RHlJVSiEOHQiMAvx64QTRUbe3/ozVrJ3cIqkNOen1jQx3 pvzU MupDx7K1Dy7Wc/PcUC2qaevdZAyoqKajBpg52/BK8ybvMgBwHgD7ILxBWVBNkWsBcqFrXn swAMkHiMd1/oR8wp2gIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIi/GqqGRMfJI4NY1pLieQA5koNa83WGkgfUTvDI2DJJ/IeJVS0f0vVT5zI50Frj3hEAOL5gO48k88c HouDdrnU6qubaSAuZb4nZ/wAA4GV37x6Dor4stqhpII6eBobHG0AAfmfMoIRs11e471quDt24U5Mfe/Wtbwa4HqcY9VYqhO0LZ/FcmiaN3Y10Y rlHDOOTX45jz6LhaE17URVAtN5buVQ7scp GXwDjyyejuqCQRxsrbxMJCHMoo2bjDyEsmS6QjrgYA91h2sakMfVfQt6gbI5pe2TMoYxxY6Qx4 EEE884UNueqGWnU1QZ8inqYYt537HMNd6ZByuw68Ns0tVFUHetVQx89M8DIbI/jJT8OeScj1KCyaSoZKxkkbg5j2hzSORB5Fe5GgghwBaRg55Y6qPbO2kWykywszFkNPNoJJA/BfntErpoqPs6c4nnlZAx37PaHDnj0bk yCk7dXi0ahL6fP0KWpMRx8DmOcGux47rj8l9KL501S2KsudstVAN9lKWse8ccuDg6V5d1xgknxX0UEGUREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQFR 2/Vz5pGWijJe5zgJd3iXOJ7sX81Idse0P9Hx/RKZ39ckbxcMfVMPDe 8ei4ew3RDs/pWrBMjs9iHcTx5ynPU9CgnWzHRjLVRtYQDUyYdM7979gHwCmGFlEBVptzskclv mgAVFK9j2O67pcAWk 4PsrLXL1RaG1tHU0rjgSxOaD4H7J9jhBTW0S1MrZrVUTEAVdF2Yf0E N5mT5nI9129h9zM8FTa61oe lkBY14zhhJBHH9lw/BwWNHS09ZRPsN0Ajq6clrd44dgfBJE49QuZU6PutjqP0pTSCs5tlbukPdFgcXAczw5 KC8GtAAAGAOQVU7fL8I6eno4smqlla9u6e80NOM pJx K5lZt6DWkNt7xKByfJgA fDK5mhrDcLxdWXavjLYWkPGQQ0hvwMjaeg/8AaCe7JtBttsHbTAOrJW5eee4Dx3AfzVgBAsoCIiAiIgIiIMZWV5OemF6QYWURAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAUf1vqaO2UclS/G8BiNvVzzyC75XzXtcv8l2ubKKmy6OKTsmAHg6UnDne3L2KDW2e6bmv1ykqaouMLX9pM48nEnuxA//AHAL6agiaxrWMADWgAAcgBwAXD0NpmO2UUVMwd4Dekd1dIfiJ/L0CkCAiIgLBWUQRjVmhqK5YdMwtmb8MrDuyN9xz91F/wDZjWs7sV8qwzoHAE49cqz0QVvZtkFFHL29XJJVS5z9ZgNz90c/dWNGwNAa0AADAA5ADoAvSICIiAiIgIiICIiAiLAKDKIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiCPa/uclJbKyoix2jIHbvkT3QfbOVTn9HqzRzVdRVSd58LRu5495/NxPisIg hUREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQYKBEQZREQEREBERB//9k=
> https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 OEFM6thN81G2hGTS0rd1/hngZD JDf8ACtnYqfol0utv5NB3mjyY4j8nNWrpGsntlIyuEIlrbhM6okDv1dG12XP9859wthkgpdXxvAwyqi/7jMj5tagu1FhZQEReXuABJOAOaDJKrfXW1ukoC6GnxPUjgQD3Gn9538AuFr3W9RXvmorW/cpoWk1VVyaGjm1rvl4kqoo7BI spqXdIdMWEA/HuPOQ5/gS3vY6ZCD6e2e3aprLfDU1TWNkky4BoIG4Sd3n5YUlWtbqNsEMcLBhrGBo9hhbKAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICItWtuMMIzNLGwfvOA/NBtKvttFbihjpWnDqqpjh890uGVIW61th3sV1P3Rk/WDgFT 1HXVHW1lubSvMjYKlj3uxhhw5vInmgmVXEHi vAAZS0rKOLwAZEHvwOnefj2Ci 0oGnuNgqzw7sIcfuubn5EqRRSulluttia4z1FxL3HdO6yneyJxkJ5cRwHn6LS25W0Tvs9GzIfJP2YPg07rc 3P2QdzUO2K2UkroWl8zmnDjGO6COm91XGk29UQ GmnPu1dvRWyehoGEzsjqZy7O 9mQ0dA1pyPdTAaeov Upv iz SCp5tv8fHcoX 7x/BbP6auuomspoaeSipHDM8xBBe08mRk88jwVns09RNO82kpg7x7FmfyXRa0DgOAQQCt07S0zaG1QtDacuM8/i OAb3fPXLsZ8lCdlFP kb5XXN4G5G9xZ4AuO6wD0YApltiqX0kDa2NpJEclO7HRswwD7ELkf0cafdoKmT9upx/laP5oLcREQEyigdh1JVC9VltqntMe4JafugHc6tyOfugniKM0GubfNWyW Ob sMJGCCGlw5ta7kSFwqDaI99bdoXwjsKKIvBaTvu3eYOThBYaLj6dvrK iirIWkNkjLg04yHNJBaceYUM0zr6uqqKukFG2asp6kxCKM7ocCeBOSeXXxwgstFR951jqbt6anfHT0ZqXlsXcDiMftF5d XVS/Slp1FHVMfXXCGSmAO wRsy7gcYIaCOOOOUFgosBZQEREBERAREQEREBEWjdrrBSROmqJWxxtHEuOPYeKDeUd1VrWgtrf6zO0PxkRt70h/wjl6lRya73W7Zbb2GjozwNRI3614/umdPUrqad2c2 kd2rozPUk5dNN33l3UjPAIIbUauv12y210bqenJx20ndJHiHO/gClBsYknd2t0uEszyclrCcem87 ACt2eZkbC97g1jRkknAAHieiim0XVYoqDtIDvTz4jgwfic/kR480FYan0XTVVW202aCIOgHaVM7nE7pPdEZfxPnjx9F0LJsF3ZGuq6sOYCDuxsIJ8i4nkrE2baWFuo2tfxqZT2s7 rnu44z4DOPxUsQfjDAxvFrQDgAnAyQ3gAT1WtW2mCaWCaSNrpYHF0bjzaXDBIXMrLy8XWmomnummkmk9iGsBPT7X4KRIMLKIgIiIIxtLpopLVWtmcGsEJOT0cOLfnw91wtg9KGWaFwIJkllecdCHbmP8AT81LtVWkVtFU0p/WROaPvc2/MBVVsCvron1Npn4Pje5zAejgcSN/EZQXWiIgKq9r7HUVTQXiMH6mTs5cdWP8Vai5uorNFXU0tLMO5I3BxzB6EeYQfNtqsFRJQz32Au7aC4F3rEAHOcPQu/DKl2yn/edVe5cboqKcNPk54cD81bum9OQUNHHRRDMTWkHPN5dneLvXK19K6PpLaZ/orS0TP3iCcgeDW A8kFfbJ9W0tupJrfcJmwT01RIN1/DIJyd3x45/ELd2KydtPd6mJpFLLVAxkjGTxyR IU4vej7fWvElVSRSSAY3iMOx4EjGV07db4aeNsMEbI4m8mtGAPZBW 2XuVFmn6Nrg3P3sfyVoNOQFyNT6chuEccc28BHMyRpbz3mHIXXa3AAQekREBERAREQERalxuMNOwyTysjYOrnAfnzQba8uOOJ5KDVW0IzEstdHNVv6P3SyAefaO4EemVou0hdbkc3St7KA/wBnpiWj0e/m5B07/tEp45PotCx1ZWngI4uLWn 8k5NC8WfRks8ray8SCeozlkI/4eDwDW/ad5lSLT m6Sgj7OlhYwdSB3neruZXE1Fq5/bGgtsYnrftn9VAD9qV3j 7zQS9u6MNGBgcvAeiqrUe0WWa6UlBbjmP6SGzSgZa8ji6Np5YAHEqIafZda24V9PHO98jz2M1VxDYoge 2IdCTkD0XS1Na/oF0oKC3sw/6GWRHHwvlcRJM/xIDcoOntPvElwjr4oXObb6KMmd4/XVBwGQtP7IJBOF 2maQXG40o KkttJEB4OqHsB98Aj8VIdUaUEVhqqGkYXP7HPD4pHhzXuJ8S7BX67IbI6ktkXatImlJkfvfFk8gc AQTULKLBQQ2hjB1BVuce8LdAGD90vk3iPdTElcDUFuJqKSqhaTUMlEZI5GF/F4f5DmPNRjW93NVXNtQnEFK2MSVku GuLD8MLD 9xzjog6932l2umeY3Tukc04d2UbpGtI5hzmjGfddXTOrKK5ML6Sdr8fE3Ba9v3mHiPVcJurbBRxiBk9K2Nrd3da0EYHDjw4qq9TXW3UlZHdLLUYlDx2sIaQ1zSe9jyPUIPo1MrnWG7R1lPFUR53XtBwRgg9Qc BW8/ODjnjh6oOdetQUlGAameOPPIE5c77rRxP4Ki9oVVBBcIb5bJmyMMoE4bvAslAHxNOC0PaOvDI8129Naro6SsrJrv2v090zm5dEXMiiaSGNjOMAEceC1doF5tdZKySnkaWzUkzJsN3clmHROPDiQco2PV0WO6R1dPDUxHLJGBw9 YW qt/o9yTG2PEhzGKhwj9MDPzyrRyjGVjK16 uip43TTPayNoy5zjgBcjTlbJWF1W5rmQHuwNIw5zesrh0z0HggkCIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIK2ZqO8XQ4t1MKSlP9oqBl5b4siHL5rs2jQNNG4TVb5K2p5mSc7wB/u4vhb GfNSuSRkbC5xa1jW5JPAAD8gqm1ttCnmp6p1tPZ0kIw qI N5O62KAHmSevRBbUbGtGGgADoAAF7yvnaovte62bsNTMKWIAPnLj2lRUP/VRE8d0csq13VtQyno7dC4mukpmdo88exYAA V/mTkAdT6IPWoLrUVcrrfbnBrhwqKjGRA0/YZ4yEdOnNdvTmn6eghENOzHV7jxfI883yO5uJX7WW0xUkTYohwHFxPFz3Hi5zj1JK6CDUobbDAHiGNjA95e7dGMuPEuPiVoy6dhdXsuBz2zIDEBw3cE5z6rsogxhAsogIiIMKHak2b22ulkqJ4pDM9m7kSuAyAQCG5xkfgpksIPm82b9GdtS11C90Ls7lQyEGTdPRxGRnzBWxpO1y3aaGkp43xWync0yyPAD5A05DSQOZxyHur1qLDTyOJe1zsnJBkdu/wCXOFu0tJHE3cjY1jfBoACmvZdd2Vav0jYGgAAADkF6KYWVTkrTaLpSofLJVU0IqGSQhk0BIByzJY9njzOQqj1FFVxUjpK2l7Iv3YacY3RG1py8NaeJ4DGcr6mKo7bTMaq8WygaSQN1zh0zI/8A8WfNZC75RCytmlq iWukixh3ZB7vvP7x/Ndq6ipLAKUwh/UyhxAHiGtxk 4W1BGGNa0cmtAHsML9FqEQi0V20rZ7lUvq3tILIy0R0zHDkRCCd4/eJUta3HAcgvSICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIKs7Gr1G/ef2lNZmu7reLZarHV3VrfJTG76MoqmjZQPjLKZjmuDYzu/ByGR81344w0BrQA0DAAHAAcgF6QU/rWaBlfR0ccYFLQxtlELR8c7juwRgdeIyrE0taHQMfLOQ6rnO/M7z zG3wY0cAPUqI2LSMz79X19S13ZMe3sAeTjuAb49OIVlBBkIiICIiAiIgIiIMZWVxoqtzK SF/wAMkLZIj5sy2RvzafddhBlERAREQYVGU7fpes5SeLYTw8uyjaPzyrzVJaC4arum98W/Nj/N/JBdyIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiIMLKIgIiICIiAiIgIiIOXfKQuayVg thfvt8xjDm 4yt6lnbIxr2nLXDIX6lRGe6C21jIZuFFVP qf9mKc84neAdzB8UEvRYCygItG73aCkiM1RI1kY6nmT0DQOJPkFGG6ouVTxobU4RHlJVSiEOHQiMAvx64QTRUbe3/ozVrJ3cIqkNOen1jQx3 pvzU MupDx7K1Dy7Wc/PcUC2qaevdZAyoqKajBpg52/BK8ybvMgBwHgD7ILxBWVBNkWsBcqFrXn swAMkHiMd1/oR8wp2gIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIi/GqqGRMfJI4NY1pLieQA5koNa83WGkgfUTvDI2DJJ/IeJVS0f0vVT5zI50Frj3hEAOL5gO48k88c HouDdrnU6qubaSAuZb4nZ/wAA4GV37x6Dor4stqhpII6eBobHG0AAfmfMoIRs11e471quDt24U5Mfe/Wtbwa4HqcY9VYqhO0LZ/FcmiaN3Y10Y rlHDOOTX45jz6LhaE17URVAtN5buVQ7scp GXwDjyyejuqCQRxsrbxMJCHMoo2bjDyEsmS6QjrgYA91h2sakMfVfQt6gbI5pe2TMoYxxY6Qx4 EEE884UNueqGWnU1QZ8inqYYt537HMNd6ZByuw68Ns0tVFUHetVQx89M8DIbI/jJT8OeScj1KCyaSoZKxkkbg5j2hzSORB5Fe5GgghwBaRg55Y6qPbO2kWykywszFkNPNoJJA/BfntErpoqPs6c4nnlZAx37PaHDnj0bk yCk7dXi0ahL6fP0KWpMRx8DmOcGux47rj8l9KL501S2KsudstVAN9lKWse8ccuDg6V5d1xgknxX0UEGUREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQFR 2/Vz5pGWijJe5zgJd3iXOJ7sX81Idse0P9Hx/RKZ39ckbxcMfVMPDe 8ei4ew3RDs/pWrBMjs9iHcTx5ynPU9CgnWzHRjLVRtYQDUyYdM7979gHwCmGFlEBVptzskclv mgAVFK9j2O67pcAWk 4PsrLXL1RaG1tHU0rjgSxOaD4H7J9jhBTW0S1MrZrVUTEAVdF2Yf0E N5mT5nI9129h9zM8FTa61oe lkBY14zhhJBHH9lw/BwWNHS09ZRPsN0Ajq6clrd44dgfBJE49QuZU6PutjqP0pTSCs5tlbukPdFgcXAczw5 KC8GtAAAGAOQVU7fL8I6eno4smqlla9u6e80NOM pJx K5lZt6DWkNt7xKByfJgA fDK5mhrDcLxdWXavjLYWkPGQQ0hvwMjaeg/8AaCe7JtBttsHbTAOrJW5eee4Dx3AfzVgBAsoCIiAiIgIiIMZWV5OemF6QYWURAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAUf1vqaO2UclS/G8BiNvVzzyC75XzXtcv8l2ubKKmy6OKTsmAHg6UnDne3L2KDW2e6bmv1ykqaouMLX9pM48nEnuxA//AHAL6agiaxrWMADWgAAcgBwAXD0NpmO2UUVMwd4Dekd1dIfiJ/L0CkCAiIgLBWUQRjVmhqK5YdMwtmb8MrDuyN9xz91F/wDZjWs7sV8qwzoHAE49cqz0QVvZtkFFHL29XJJVS5z9ZgNz90c/dWNGwNAa0AADAA5ADoAvSICIiAiIgIiICIiAiLAKDKIiAiIgIiICIiAiIgIiICIiCPa/uclJbKyoix2jIHbvkT3QfbOVTn9HqzRzVdRVSd58LRu5495/NxPisIg hUREBERAREQEREBERAREQEREBERAREQYKBEQZREQEREBERB//9k=





Aunt Bea said:


> layful:nthego:



Its still funny :laugh:


----------



## jujube (May 2, 2019)

I have one "cowboy hat".  It has a feathered brim. It used to belong to Charlie Daniels who gave it to my former bro-in-law, who sold it to me. I wear it every now and then. None of us miraculously became cowboys while wearing it.....  Bummer.  

(Sitting here in my (maybe) cowboy hat, waiting for the predictable YAGE).


----------



## C'est Moi (May 2, 2019)

CeeCee said:


> It’s  probably because you’ve done 3,000 posts about cowboy hats already!



:thumbsup1:   And apparently I'm a glutton for punishment because I keep opening them.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (May 3, 2019)




----------



## DaveA (May 3, 2019)

Anyone interested in a topic regarding "beanies".  Could be interesting as some I've seen even had propellors on them.  Course that was quite a few years ago.

Remember --real beanies -not some stylized fakes!!


----------



## DaveA (May 3, 2019)

Here's what I had in mind.   Ooopps  sorry - pic didn't transfer?

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 65rH8dkk0hFDr19OqsjWONrbxvEo4/iPInlyWPLxfvNtuQ6f3Wfh8A4i5NSdwdfvspJsBemYtH k6n1K1qOswkRzYrR1HUa9TSh4fxOYusOIYNybr2B3VqDBsjFC/c2T1tV3QiyLNch6o01Y PmtWZvQ0fkVoQ8Ujdzr1XNnTQKMOG2YC9R4uaz0zcJXZggiwbSpclFxAsPhdz5ajz y1cJxwHR4r/UAa SeLncLGuE6aKQOFtIIRLLAUk6SBlOwaKFWGrpgmRUmpEmXRkJCEhGhcFRG4KMhTEICFBCQgcFMQo3BBC5ROCncFE4KogSR5UlNDWajCjYpQvPGxBEEIRhUOEQCYIggVJFqdOSgaIGtUSzsVx3DRC3zMHgMgo3bBeorf4XUOdGtlnYrtYxofkikcWGNjrAYGSyuyxsfeos1bgCAHDqrqjokJXLYvjWJsg93CBiYsK4i5HtMgY7vGuNCiHgAFvME9FjnjEz3xNklldmxWKw8jWnum54R hlyeIXYcRm115Jo2797g0Ek0ALJOgAG5XMu7aYd5eyEl7mgk6VQG7gDqR50vM 0/GnOhZleC57Yg4kueCXTyZ5BmJolsbGkDk4hX zPBHyPgxAORjCC0sFEgWMg/0kbk/wDG5iuO7XTubJiCZGv IAAnUN11IHM1or Hw7Y25WjTqdSfUp3zNjbWjWjatAPJVJMeKvfpqm3oXHS67e6ic8ct/PQBZE3EqHidR6N1P203QHih5MdQHSieiuhq957/ADVOeYjfma fuqDsTI482DfxHU9NAm4pMWRtN27M06GzZI5V/lKeK7WxJ5H15JCYEUaPkQs0h7Rb3CtzZy30GptQCYk EF9c2g5fnVFZuC7aj3N5Nr0sJ454waJOvLc7rLLy13xE2NWjWulHks6LiDY48Q4k95fdtsg0fCLPnQOoVkZyy1G3D2kbC6muNg1QN2PMHQrs C8bjxA0IDunXzC8Amf /Um/CBuT68tx810fBuMGE94QcwcCHBw0u9Gt5tsOs3z6K3Hpx8t 3uCS5/hHazDzNbmeI37Oa8Foa4Ams58OoBIF7Lcila4BzSHNOxBBB9CN1yZSBWAqoKsgrpgzkdJK0l0QxTFOkgAoCFIUBQRuQEKUoCqISFE4KcqNwQQEJIiElEXg5ZnHe02HwbS6V2oHwjfyvoj7X4r8nhJJxmJblAIGbLneG5iOgu15bwzFxYvvRIxspa8OZKTnJdkvQbADMbOtkjbKF57ue3Sdui4b LMb5S2XCysiJAZK23e7mkCh5j5Ltv8A1LgwxrziI8rhY8Qs/wC3e/Kl4djnakJcCwOIxM7YMMWCV95TISGjJ pZIB1GQVoVqdlj2fGdscKyOWRrzIInxseGCzcjg1paTQIs7g8lXx3a/K/ERRx26LDieNxtwkZlY5zsgF0BJpR1LXDks/hX4ZTMjkjdPA0TRMhmDY5JCQyiZY3Oc0MkJ5ZSAQDyN9Hhuw8bXB7sRMXNi7hjmd3GWxXbmnK3xFxq3H EVWt68WduexHaDEzPjbCQwYrDvbDQDgJmsxGZ4fX7XRw1yIkvksPF47vWsc ZwbK52DD3vp0Le8Im7zX/APKWRpceeHbzIK9Kw/YvBNAAhsNGVjXvke1g592HOIYTWpFWtLDcEw8f/wAcEbCG5baxoOUftsDZB465pnbOBG6sS6GJ7YmOeI2wmNz8TCWtp0eY4mq3Jb1K05cJjp /JgkH5kwsloNYe7gyVPEZHCpHESDI6iLYT8OvrX5dvQJvy7egTseYTcE4lN3heWNMz4ZJB3gbTsP3fcujpr8j7ZbrzDYDa0 J4HjImumkxEIIm/M FriO/wApY0tBGjQ0tBbZzVdiyvTTC0ch8ly/aTERy1EB4Abcdsx5AVy3SStYzdeX8B7P/mZS Y5oWFwArKHySOzPAHIZjem10F2uJxTY2gNBvRrGtb0GwaPsEeHZZDW0xoB10AawD4gNh5Ln OdoWNYe4zNDnNY15aS2XxZXgTAkCqJLBXupnnrqe3pxxk99RJMHOdcj2MN21r37f7Yw435FQYhsdXJM6rqmtLGAk8y8tPzpUsYx0eKLGim5c4vPl8Fk0G6vJoVdiysN Gn7l7WwOIlY1wDQ7R8cvMHY5b i8 OeWUl3Jt0yywxtkxt/30/l1mHdhgXtAcCw07MGXmOw8Um/la1YcPC7wssPN CTwPOutX4eXW153ieG4gn9aM5pGOcNMzGySyHMXHYFrADr5KePisskrac7u6YTnd n WgHdyPom2vJBNivdblzk3MmZyYW6yx1 n9u9kwjWGnMynobB1/zdVyY8lAA5fhvce/M2sfAcd74MY9wAcM0V3na28rX bDpbTqNSBVXo4VpGdjhVOIPrQPuNb91vHkt9tZYSeruBjyPaHuZZ58wK0266JjILBttG9TZN QGiq4WYkOHIPPyoGvJHMVrbKLJEyR8wFSOZVEkj1q6HsuO47qSc1uf9xq0V6AhdRL1Ivy/usDE4Fssjs4zZeY0uyACK6Voruuec I5hs4sV6aft6q1MO82RuzKW5b0zPIy35Ak35hWcRwZgOZt YJFE8rJRtwga3xak/5oQr5OXjWgS1hlr4Gtbpehe0EtcRzIvn1XRyYaWN8vdEiUNjxTnxuysjDwc7GMHgcHFzQLB5uOq5XCwNcC0lwscjpY2d5ldp2L4aZnTM76szIzIC23P7suLKdfhaHObYrUNaOqnSZY32s/8AXJ4RO/OHwwFjgZm/qSxvc5pDHsIGjo5KJabFctVvHtG2NzmYiGSNwYJQGtdODEb8ZMYOUDKbvbTe1Ql7M4ksijc1jszDDJld4ImiJsLXeKi/wOxB0HxSAbaqviJJoG43Fujex73DDR5mk6GUsa5rebWs7uupzLcjm7DD4mOQkRyMeQASGuaSA7UEgHQFWO6K4vC8MYJ8FgsuR8OELsS MmN7g9rQ5hcyjTnsBOvRLCcUxMeFOJim7yCPEGKGJ7c0k0Lp8gzSuOYuAdTa3yC7tUdp3RTd05Y0PahzHuixWHdHJTXxsiucyNdmug1opzchvlqNTa18HxeCURmOVh71gkjbmAe5hF5gw617IhGIoDEVezA7EIXBRVExFAYnK8QhIVRQdE5RuictAhAUGcYnJK6Uk2q1xXACeGSE/vYW h/afY0V8 8Nw02Hc VgaHF8gdDIKApxZoRq12i kGtWbxPs3hsQc0kfiqszSWn3rf3XPLHay6fOGMdNqXQPG/w08exBv6LtvwR4LNNiBjXsLIYw8Mcf3vcMlN6gAus i9PwvYvBsN92X1/G4kfIUF0MMbWgNaAGgUABQA8gkxW0YThJOtMnpOmSRSKa0li9puId3HladXXfUN/87Ism7pQ47xu3d0w6cz1/8LBndel9PlzVKOTWzqSUOIa9wEbT4nnKP9xq/ks7enHGSJuNxTjDg4RzRKKlLXtDxIGuoRgHTU375dRuOf7Gdn3YqOYyOaMNLI6R0bScpeHBzHQk6xOb443tdrTRvdjuMPlBfI6sjdB4tmtADRRoHNvqpHt/TEcbd3BwbHlZlYTmtw6aUdNSV5Ly3t0z492Ocne5srWk5W1QbTXEOb 0u1uxet8kJnBNlhaTQ9daA/qtLtTgoo8K6UHIYwCw8sxcAwHQmsxHzK53FdnuImnyTOad8sccJjBDhVZn2eRN8iV5Zw2926jvftGEnU7WMdrJlIcRmDhrpd/Fvy3pZs3Z5uMe7KCwABudpoSMa7MWEdL5/dWOIxYpjmQSua8vjLhOxpY0gE5mFvJ223LlorfA5JmShmTM00LAOja3vlVbH2Unlx5dVr8PJx26cVxX9N94gtOLLmsZAx2VuGYMoYXSN0sivYj26Dh3EHPiDiC1zD3UjXCqF5dP5XDLf po5Lf412ebM6Wd7qcY3xkNADXRghzRKCDeXLv5 S5jDF2csJ0lbJH75QQda/dRHoV6/vJ1pjh4cs8M7v0uwkNke0cwHa 429E8zdtuu3 VuoGvcZLc0NL2jS8x0smq9lMIh1O3P1PRd9POqu3/ALaLLkeQ/K06vOWyBoAST9lom9ao/wDKoFv6lWPhP1q/srEyDIbJBOw3rmNR9QrLYQ5ocQNh58lUbHbzpyPPmCrvDXElzKFA76WTXL5LUYZ0gym/t05rY7PcUME7JQdAfEBzboHDz019VmY8eM/L5jqooNgb/wA2UWvoWJ4cA4GwQCD1B1BRELlfw 4r3uH7tx8UVN88h H5UR7BdVa6S7jzWaqF2EjJc7I3M9uRzgKcWi6BdvWp azJOzUPd4eJtsjw0jZGsGocWXlzE6nxHN5lbSSqMMcNkZiMTitJHGNjMOwaFrY2lxaSdi9518g1c2/geXDYOONgbiJJw98rWaxOEcnem60DQSwDbYc135UEMDWWGigSXHU/Edyg4iKCePE4iLCzODIo2vfLMXz5ZCwksAe791BxF0NdBYRxdu3tZE/EYR7WSwiQOje1x8JYJHGM1ljt5LTZJA21C67FcPjeyWMtAbMCJMvhLszcpJcNby0L8lxf4gdkRLFJiGSODosOAI6BaY4A5/dt2rMct/yhWWDo8F2nwksbpGTNplZw4Fr2F2wcxwsHQ6eSoTdtcKDr3lfxZNPvf0Xk/YOWZ0pa NuRwGZ0gOfNvYN1qS7cc12HajARMORrg45bOU2OpFjmsW99Lp3nD Jw4gF0MjX1V5Tq29sw3HurJC8P4Nxd ExDZGE5bAe3k5hOoI 3mvcWuBAI2Ise6su0s0jpJGktI1AUYQNUgWVOAiATBEFQ9JwUyQQPadJIoBcaBK8741jjKS46Wdug5fRd9jASx4G5a6vXKfMLzDGSfJYyd GewYXU105 asRS5ZmENvK9o0F1Zq76LN/MlooaZnNHrrf9FNPiCHgt/b4ifMbC/ZZmvl3dDgSS1zQMzhI0Eur4P3VprRzo8Jh3Me55qvE1p8RJa8g IftrKBSrh4Lw8FoY7LIHu3AJ1a09cxcCOj/KjWbxwNxDcHJfezd45uQ5gxjW0C7U5byvojprRK8Gra653re/bP7fyn/p0wc7vSZIg7KfCzxt0Is5RoNOruh0scE7STzRjvcKQHQ54XxSRvEtNvLlLgWO0I10sHbZafEOHRyQPw8jg50zQy/hJyjwkNG1aFeb8H7TTwd1hJJQwwtljeJA59uMlCNozN FoblO2pXownlhp5eT/vfw67CYt882FdLG6ENdiYu7L2vDz3TXBzspoEBruZI91uTSVXcuGjhf8NDcA9VS4PAJwJHOdkYMgDq8Ugtsj7G3Jmmltd6qQ4QRMc6NwcSAc7iA3KLoktGuhJvmvPlPTphrtBxjHvZFIH5aeHMBBIGrXam/oNfrpxfD5bc12rqfY2oABxN gv52ug7Q4prmeFzXagVVURvfrY0 6xuEgd3KXV lBiHW0Af/AF5RXuQB79Ux76fU zzx4M79P2RufXdSE1bWE0NdRrt6q0HDMdx1J09h8lTiOaCJ5H7AN/4dP6K0y7c4mwQMrdBl1Nkm/FuOlUvfY WinZ5g mm xKpMipznAWMunS1PipdeRPM fP0Vd5J58tNx5qfLNV2loN31vzJFUE7MRXiAI1BN9BoK irubTvSvuixAugOuvkrtlNiydL30v5aqGE2HDmCfrqFNK0gfRWuD8LfO4kW1oFEkG3EHXJ1rVRfTf8Aw5xDmz5v2FpYdd3GiNPKvqvU2SAryzAvZhyGR1bDROmpGlkjd3Uru EYzvGgreLhl3dt0FOoolMFpgKakSYIBpZ/HsI6XDTRs J8bmt9SNB77LSpCW81R41weINBB0d/VZXGuKSYaeKV0RlgIcJWtJBF6WHDZ1G9dCvU M9kWSudJG/I52pBFtLjuRzF 6x4ewkpP6krAP8ATbvuAuXjZWtuT4f2aM2NYwNf3DwJWucC0ugIDmn1ogeRXsIbWg5aKDhWB7iMR53PrYvNkDoPLyVly6yM0FJkSSqNFqkAUbVKFFOESEFPaIIFOEKcIokk1qN8wCB3mtVxHajgLiTJBq1xss2IO5qzzN6aLrpccAszEvs2x2U/MH1Cl01jbjdx5eZDdE14qN6UQ4aV80ff5nuFE0BZOgHL5rteJcPjmP6kVP5SNGYDzHMV6Usp/ZKSs0TxJejgdK8xlFn0XK416MeWfKHg2K8IZVvjJcwfxtdq9mp30segWJ2t7OPmccRhnOBmcGkh4 GTu2Oc4miGMaw/pjWyeWi08dwbEx6ljwGm8zKcL5edA0eWyB2N0 DvKdmLA7L4qJ7yOh8fVuxzE6Ub45S4Xyjr HOarL4R2na2YxwATYeDDy5A xLWGY3NI2Q/teTl1v4DtsrkvaXAuL55I8RE ozKGtdYa5v6b3mMkUW0A7Q6AaaJ55sLO528UkmFkisUTG2Ulzs7GuLcxoOsanN5rPwHDIu4xWGhmafzLI42B8UseWZjAwknKdHOAdYJ39ykxs7jz3cunRT8bj7ksiw73ObB3rIXAQhzWuoVm1G17cvRcPxzj0uIgtmVgiaGYrC2DGYZayTNeBeUAt1GrdDyN9TPh2/mMJMJ8P8ApYd2HnBkGZwLRWTrTgTrSzsPwDB4aCMxuEjwyVoe5o8bJLLszARmZvRIdsVJcce9N4YZZ3xjJ4W d8Rjma5kjbYC7XvRkGQtds6wGixvp/FpbxcgiwbxVOxLsjQKoRNdneR5E5QPY81McG1zRNK4CFgNuAIDyf2MGlk7UOnkqUbXYuUzSDKwDLGzk1o2A/zdOLHyy8tdPo83J91xTgl3fn6fRewUJGGY0jb6a2hi8QHPkBXTZaBrJQG2lf57KphNG mm x567/8AC9WU28DPmiNg vz05 6hePEQf VPiZC3Y1vz6 vr9U2B4fLJqxjn2LJGjSf5jQWGaziw6nzPvz0VgMJIDRZ2DQNT1 y6HBdlZHtOY8nCmCzrV28 FvTmtSPB4fD00UZD 1urjps555eQoK6YucjCwHZ17gRLdNfmy5rNDXxOGjQDYoWaHJVuL8aa09zhiKGjpG6eRazoPNUe0naCfEvMTTkiHhys/doLzHnryXQdjuxTnVJMMrdw07n1WnO21X7P8MlmIpprm7kvRuGYIxNAWhhsM1oDQKAVjIrIzvaJklKZsqAxBD3aqLQenBVUWiEiosJiohInL0BOQUnzJiiATFOUCBiUydMg0kQKYJ2hFECiCEBOiDThAE9ooZdlSlYSryEhQjJdg3FO3h5WuAkpprbPjwlKduHHSj1GhU5SAVQGR3UO8nD o/sqeM4dDKAJYbo2CBmo VahX6StQeZdq/wyw JlMjHvzOAzBroxVAAEtk1PzXLY38Jp4z jK89CI36epZY917jJG13xNDh0Iv7qNuEYNWgt/lcQB6Nuvopq/F03Mvzm3hzvw/4g2/8A3rWnm10kw08xRXQQcKfDFFnwz8VK2LJbBG2LUDMS8099mzrob2XqZY7lIfcA/wBlFIJ/2yR 8Z/o5Tw37qzkuPcjyfG9nOJYvu87GsbRDGZmNYxvkG3r567K92Z7CYyGIRzSMcS55zDO7KNAGjwi9ifUrvcQcfRySYe ro5D9A9ZOIg4ybrFYUekMg 7itySRnzu9qWE7Bua03iHkv3Hd5Q02by5jtVKeDsdhomHvHnUlxLpK3/koUszE9n MyfHxFoHRjcv2aD9Vlz/AIZ4iU3NjM582vf93JU8r a/ipuDYY26Vj3DkwZ3D55iFn4/8SsOzTD4Vzzyc gPrZ ing/CqMfFiHH0YB9yVqYX8OMG34u8f6uof9oCnr4T28 xfbLiGId8TWN5Ma2/mTv7UtHgnAcdPrmc1p3cfB9RRK9LwPZzDQ6xwsB61Z ZWsxoUXbl z/YuDD04jO/qdh6BdQ2OlIAnpb0yEBElScBAKekVJkA0nMYRJkETo1GbCs2mc1QVS9McQAjmjWXiWFNjR/MBLvQubldIDpakhmf5qeS6b cJLMEjkldpp1ATqMFEFUECnCZOgIFIFMkEUQTOCcJigTURQIgopUknSKIZCQjTEIoExCMoSgFJOE6ACmpHSYhAFJi1ElaCMsQkKUoVAGVCWKUJUgjCIJy1NlpVD0hUlISEDJEJ0kDJUiTFUMUJRApiUEZUbowVMUJQVn4Vp5IPyzQrRQOCaTaEQhJSFJBoIwgaiCAgnCZOgcJBMkiiTAJ0moCpMkCnKB6SpM0okApkSFAJCYokiooQEk4RAKaAFDSkpDSoCkqRJnJpA0myo04TS7BSQRkJImwoaRFJUAnRUkEAJiFIQmKCPKkQpAExQRlNSMqMoGKEhGUJREZQlSFAVQNpJkkH//Z
https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 65rH8dkk0hFDr19OqsjWONrbxvEo4/iPInlyWPLxfvNtuQ6f3Wfh8A4i5NSdwdfvspJsBemYtH k6n1K1qOswkRzYrR1HUa9TSh4fxOYusOIYNybr2B3VqDBsjFC/c2T1tV3QiyLNch6o01Y PmtWZvQ0fkVoQ8Ujdzr1XNnTQKMOG2YC9R4uaz0zcJXZggiwbSpclFxAsPhdz5ajz y1cJxwHR4r/UAa SeLncLGuE6aKQOFtIIRLLAUk6SBlOwaKFWGrpgmRUmpEmXRkJCEhGhcFRG4KMhTEICFBCQgcFMQo3BBC5ROCncFE4KogSR5UlNDWajCjYpQvPGxBEEIRhUOEQCYIggVJFqdOSgaIGtUSzsVx3DRC3zMHgMgo3bBeorf4XUOdGtlnYrtYxofkikcWGNjrAYGSyuyxsfeos1bgCAHDqrqjokJXLYvjWJsg93CBiYsK4i5HtMgY7vGuNCiHgAFvME9FjnjEz3xNklldmxWKw8jWnum54R hlyeIXYcRm115Jo2797g0Ek0ALJOgAG5XMu7aYd5eyEl7mgk6VQG7gDqR50vM 0/GnOhZleC57Yg4kueCXTyZ5BmJolsbGkDk4hX zPBHyPgxAORjCC0sFEgWMg/0kbk/wDG5iuO7XTubJiCZGv IAAnUN11IHM1or Hw7Y25WjTqdSfUp3zNjbWjWjatAPJVJMeKvfpqm3oXHS67e6ic8ct/PQBZE3EqHidR6N1P203QHih5MdQHSieiuhq957/ADVOeYjfma fuqDsTI482DfxHU9NAm4pMWRtN27M06GzZI5V/lKeK7WxJ5H15JCYEUaPkQs0h7Rb3CtzZy30GptQCYk EF9c2g5fnVFZuC7aj3N5Nr0sJ454waJOvLc7rLLy13xE2NWjWulHks6LiDY48Q4k95fdtsg0fCLPnQOoVkZyy1G3D2kbC6muNg1QN2PMHQrs C8bjxA0IDunXzC8Amf /Um/CBuT68tx810fBuMGE94QcwcCHBw0u9Gt5tsOs3z6K3Hpx8t 3uCS5/hHazDzNbmeI37Oa8Foa4Ams58OoBIF7Lcila4BzSHNOxBBB9CN1yZSBWAqoKsgrpgzkdJK0l0QxTFOkgAoCFIUBQRuQEKUoCqISFE4KcqNwQQEJIiElEXg5ZnHe02HwbS6V2oHwjfyvoj7X4r8nhJJxmJblAIGbLneG5iOgu15bwzFxYvvRIxspa8OZKTnJdkvQbADMbOtkjbKF57ue3Sdui4b LMb5S2XCysiJAZK23e7mkCh5j5Ltv8A1LgwxrziI8rhY8Qs/wC3e/Kl4djnakJcCwOIxM7YMMWCV95TISGjJ pZIB1GQVoVqdlj2fGdscKyOWRrzIInxseGCzcjg1paTQIs7g8lXx3a/K/ERRx26LDieNxtwkZlY5zsgF0BJpR1LXDks/hX4ZTMjkjdPA0TRMhmDY5JCQyiZY3Oc0MkJ5ZSAQDyN9Hhuw8bXB7sRMXNi7hjmd3GWxXbmnK3xFxq3H EVWt68WduexHaDEzPjbCQwYrDvbDQDgJmsxGZ4fX7XRw1yIkvksPF47vWsc ZwbK52DD3vp0Le8Im7zX/APKWRpceeHbzIK9Kw/YvBNAAhsNGVjXvke1g592HOIYTWpFWtLDcEw8f/wAcEbCG5baxoOUftsDZB465pnbOBG6sS6GJ7YmOeI2wmNz8TCWtp0eY4mq3Jb1K05cJjp /JgkH5kwsloNYe7gyVPEZHCpHESDI6iLYT8OvrX5dvQJvy7egTseYTcE4lN3heWNMz4ZJB3gbTsP3fcujpr8j7ZbrzDYDa0 J4HjImumkxEIIm/M FriO/wApY0tBGjQ0tBbZzVdiyvTTC0ch8ly/aTERy1EB4Abcdsx5AVy3SStYzdeX8B7P/mZS Y5oWFwArKHySOzPAHIZjem10F2uJxTY2gNBvRrGtb0GwaPsEeHZZDW0xoB10AawD4gNh5Ln OdoWNYe4zNDnNY15aS2XxZXgTAkCqJLBXupnnrqe3pxxk99RJMHOdcj2MN21r37f7Yw435FQYhsdXJM6rqmtLGAk8y8tPzpUsYx0eKLGim5c4vPl8Fk0G6vJoVdiysN Gn7l7WwOIlY1wDQ7R8cvMHY5b i8 OeWUl3Jt0yywxtkxt/30/l1mHdhgXtAcCw07MGXmOw8Um/la1YcPC7wssPN CTwPOutX4eXW153ieG4gn9aM5pGOcNMzGySyHMXHYFrADr5KePisskrac7u6YTnd n WgHdyPom2vJBNivdblzk3MmZyYW6yx1 n9u9kwjWGnMynobB1/zdVyY8lAA5fhvce/M2sfAcd74MY9wAcM0V3na28rX bDpbTqNSBVXo4VpGdjhVOIPrQPuNb91vHkt9tZYSeruBjyPaHuZZ58wK0266JjILBttG9TZN QGiq4WYkOHIPPyoGvJHMVrbKLJEyR8wFSOZVEkj1q6HsuO47qSc1uf9xq0V6AhdRL1Ivy/usDE4Fssjs4zZeY0uyACK6Voruuec I5hs4sV6aft6q1MO82RuzKW5b0zPIy35Ak35hWcRwZgOZt YJFE8rJRtwga3xak/5oQr5OXjWgS1hlr4Gtbpehe0EtcRzIvn1XRyYaWN8vdEiUNjxTnxuysjDwc7GMHgcHFzQLB5uOq5XCwNcC0lwscjpY2d5ldp2L4aZnTM76szIzIC23P7suLKdfhaHObYrUNaOqnSZY32s/8AXJ4RO/OHwwFjgZm/qSxvc5pDHsIGjo5KJabFctVvHtG2NzmYiGSNwYJQGtdODEb8ZMYOUDKbvbTe1Ql7M4ksijc1jszDDJld4ImiJsLXeKi/wOxB0HxSAbaqviJJoG43Fujex73DDR5mk6GUsa5rebWs7uupzLcjm7DD4mOQkRyMeQASGuaSA7UEgHQFWO6K4vC8MYJ8FgsuR8OELsS MmN7g9rQ5hcyjTnsBOvRLCcUxMeFOJim7yCPEGKGJ7c0k0Lp8gzSuOYuAdTa3yC7tUdp3RTd05Y0PahzHuixWHdHJTXxsiucyNdmug1opzchvlqNTa18HxeCURmOVh71gkjbmAe5hF5gw617IhGIoDEVezA7EIXBRVExFAYnK8QhIVRQdE5RuictAhAUGcYnJK6Uk2q1xXACeGSE/vYW h/afY0V8 8Nw02Hc VgaHF8gdDIKApxZoRq12i kGtWbxPs3hsQc0kfiqszSWn3rf3XPLHay6fOGMdNqXQPG/w08exBv6LtvwR4LNNiBjXsLIYw8Mcf3vcMlN6gAus i9PwvYvBsN92X1/G4kfIUF0MMbWgNaAGgUABQA8gkxW0YThJOtMnpOmSRSKa0li9puId3HladXXfUN/87Ism7pQ47xu3d0w6cz1/8LBndel9PlzVKOTWzqSUOIa9wEbT4nnKP9xq/ks7enHGSJuNxTjDg4RzRKKlLXtDxIGuoRgHTU375dRuOf7Gdn3YqOYyOaMNLI6R0bScpeHBzHQk6xOb443tdrTRvdjuMPlBfI6sjdB4tmtADRRoHNvqpHt/TEcbd3BwbHlZlYTmtw6aUdNSV5Ly3t0z492Ocne5srWk5W1QbTXEOb 0u1uxet8kJnBNlhaTQ9daA/qtLtTgoo8K6UHIYwCw8sxcAwHQmsxHzK53FdnuImnyTOad8sccJjBDhVZn2eRN8iV5Zw2926jvftGEnU7WMdrJlIcRmDhrpd/Fvy3pZs3Z5uMe7KCwABudpoSMa7MWEdL5/dWOIxYpjmQSua8vjLhOxpY0gE5mFvJ223LlorfA5JmShmTM00LAOja3vlVbH2Unlx5dVr8PJx26cVxX9N94gtOLLmsZAx2VuGYMoYXSN0sivYj26Dh3EHPiDiC1zD3UjXCqF5dP5XDLf po5Lf412ebM6Wd7qcY3xkNADXRghzRKCDeXLv5 S5jDF2csJ0lbJH75QQda/dRHoV6/vJ1pjh4cs8M7v0uwkNke0cwHa 429E8zdtuu3 VuoGvcZLc0NL2jS8x0smq9lMIh1O3P1PRd9POqu3/ALaLLkeQ/K06vOWyBoAST9lom9ao/wDKoFv6lWPhP1q/srEyDIbJBOw3rmNR9QrLYQ5ocQNh58lUbHbzpyPPmCrvDXElzKFA76WTXL5LUYZ0gym/t05rY7PcUME7JQdAfEBzboHDz019VmY8eM/L5jqooNgb/wA2UWvoWJ4cA4GwQCD1B1BRELlfw 4r3uH7tx8UVN88h H5UR7BdVa6S7jzWaqF2EjJc7I3M9uRzgKcWi6BdvWp azJOzUPd4eJtsjw0jZGsGocWXlzE6nxHN5lbSSqMMcNkZiMTitJHGNjMOwaFrY2lxaSdi9518g1c2/geXDYOONgbiJJw98rWaxOEcnem60DQSwDbYc135UEMDWWGigSXHU/Edyg4iKCePE4iLCzODIo2vfLMXz5ZCwksAe791BxF0NdBYRxdu3tZE/EYR7WSwiQOje1x8JYJHGM1ljt5LTZJA21C67FcPjeyWMtAbMCJMvhLszcpJcNby0L8lxf4gdkRLFJiGSODosOAI6BaY4A5/dt2rMct/yhWWDo8F2nwksbpGTNplZw4Fr2F2wcxwsHQ6eSoTdtcKDr3lfxZNPvf0Xk/YOWZ0pa NuRwGZ0gOfNvYN1qS7cc12HajARMORrg45bOU2OpFjmsW99Lp3nD Jw4gF0MjX1V5Tq29sw3HurJC8P4Nxd ExDZGE5bAe3k5hOoI 3mvcWuBAI2Ise6su0s0jpJGktI1AUYQNUgWVOAiATBEFQ9JwUyQQPadJIoBcaBK8741jjKS46Wdug5fRd9jASx4G5a6vXKfMLzDGSfJYyd GewYXU105 asRS5ZmENvK9o0F1Zq76LN/MlooaZnNHrrf9FNPiCHgt/b4ifMbC/ZZmvl3dDgSS1zQMzhI0Eur4P3VprRzo8Jh3Me55qvE1p8RJa8g IftrKBSrh4Lw8FoY7LIHu3AJ1a09cxcCOj/KjWbxwNxDcHJfezd45uQ5gxjW0C7U5byvojprRK8Gra653re/bP7fyn/p0wc7vSZIg7KfCzxt0Is5RoNOruh0scE7STzRjvcKQHQ54XxSRvEtNvLlLgWO0I10sHbZafEOHRyQPw8jg50zQy/hJyjwkNG1aFeb8H7TTwd1hJJQwwtljeJA59uMlCNozN FoblO2pXownlhp5eT/vfw67CYt882FdLG6ENdiYu7L2vDz3TXBzspoEBruZI91uTSVXcuGjhf8NDcA9VS4PAJwJHOdkYMgDq8Ugtsj7G3Jmmltd6qQ4QRMc6NwcSAc7iA3KLoktGuhJvmvPlPTphrtBxjHvZFIH5aeHMBBIGrXam/oNfrpxfD5bc12rqfY2oABxN gv52ug7Q4prmeFzXagVVURvfrY0 6xuEgd3KXV lBiHW0Af/AF5RXuQB79Ux76fU zzx4M79P2RufXdSE1bWE0NdRrt6q0HDMdx1J09h8lTiOaCJ5H7AN/4dP6K0y7c4mwQMrdBl1Nkm/FuOlUvfY WinZ5g mm xKpMipznAWMunS1PipdeRPM fP0Vd5J58tNx5qfLNV2loN31vzJFUE7MRXiAI1BN9BoK irubTvSvuixAugOuvkrtlNiydL30v5aqGE2HDmCfrqFNK0gfRWuD8LfO4kW1oFEkG3EHXJ1rVRfTf8Aw5xDmz5v2FpYdd3GiNPKvqvU2SAryzAvZhyGR1bDROmpGlkjd3Uru EYzvGgreLhl3dt0FOoolMFpgKakSYIBpZ/HsI6XDTRs J8bmt9SNB77LSpCW81R41weINBB0d/VZXGuKSYaeKV0RlgIcJWtJBF6WHDZ1G9dCvU M9kWSudJG/I52pBFtLjuRzF 6x4ewkpP6krAP8ATbvuAuXjZWtuT4f2aM2NYwNf3DwJWucC0ugIDmn1ogeRXsIbWg5aKDhWB7iMR53PrYvNkDoPLyVly6yM0FJkSSqNFqkAUbVKFFOESEFPaIIFOEKcIokk1qN8wCB3mtVxHajgLiTJBq1xss2IO5qzzN6aLrpccAszEvs2x2U/MH1Cl01jbjdx5eZDdE14qN6UQ4aV80ff5nuFE0BZOgHL5rteJcPjmP6kVP5SNGYDzHMV6Usp/ZKSs0TxJejgdK8xlFn0XK416MeWfKHg2K8IZVvjJcwfxtdq9mp30segWJ2t7OPmccRhnOBmcGkh4 GTu2Oc4miGMaw/pjWyeWi08dwbEx6ljwGm8zKcL5edA0eWyB2N0 DvKdmLA7L4qJ7yOh8fVuxzE6Ub45S4Xyjr HOarL4R2na2YxwATYeDDy5A xLWGY3NI2Q/teTl1v4DtsrkvaXAuL55I8RE ozKGtdYa5v6b3mMkUW0A7Q6AaaJ55sLO528UkmFkisUTG2Ulzs7GuLcxoOsanN5rPwHDIu4xWGhmafzLI42B8UseWZjAwknKdHOAdYJ39ykxs7jz3cunRT8bj7ksiw73ObB3rIXAQhzWuoVm1G17cvRcPxzj0uIgtmVgiaGYrC2DGYZayTNeBeUAt1GrdDyN9TPh2/mMJMJ8P8ApYd2HnBkGZwLRWTrTgTrSzsPwDB4aCMxuEjwyVoe5o8bJLLszARmZvRIdsVJcce9N4YZZ3xjJ4W d8Rjma5kjbYC7XvRkGQtds6wGixvp/FpbxcgiwbxVOxLsjQKoRNdneR5E5QPY81McG1zRNK4CFgNuAIDyf2MGlk7UOnkqUbXYuUzSDKwDLGzk1o2A/zdOLHyy8tdPo83J91xTgl3fn6fRewUJGGY0jb6a2hi8QHPkBXTZaBrJQG2lf57KphNG mm x567/8AC9WU28DPmiNg vz05 6hePEQf VPiZC3Y1vz6 vr9U2B4fLJqxjn2LJGjSf5jQWGaziw6nzPvz0VgMJIDRZ2DQNT1 y6HBdlZHtOY8nCmCzrV28 FvTmtSPB4fD00UZD 1urjps555eQoK6YucjCwHZ17gRLdNfmy5rNDXxOGjQDYoWaHJVuL8aa09zhiKGjpG6eRazoPNUe0naCfEvMTTkiHhys/doLzHnryXQdjuxTnVJMMrdw07n1WnO21X7P8MlmIpprm7kvRuGYIxNAWhhsM1oDQKAVjIrIzvaJklKZsqAxBD3aqLQenBVUWiEiosJiohInL0BOQUnzJiiATFOUCBiUydMg0kQKYJ2hFECiCEBOiDThAE9ooZdlSlYSryEhQjJdg3FO3h5WuAkpprbPjwlKduHHSj1GhU5SAVQGR3UO8nD o/sqeM4dDKAJYbo2CBmo VahX6StQeZdq/wyw JlMjHvzOAzBroxVAAEtk1PzXLY38Jp4z jK89CI36epZY917jJG13xNDh0Iv7qNuEYNWgt/lcQB6Nuvopq/F03Mvzm3hzvw/4g2/8A3rWnm10kw08xRXQQcKfDFFnwz8VK2LJbBG2LUDMS8099mzrob2XqZY7lIfcA/wBlFIJ/2yR 8Z/o5Tw37qzkuPcjyfG9nOJYvu87GsbRDGZmNYxvkG3r567K92Z7CYyGIRzSMcS55zDO7KNAGjwi9ifUrvcQcfRySYe ro5D9A9ZOIg4ybrFYUekMg 7itySRnzu9qWE7Bua03iHkv3Hd5Q02by5jtVKeDsdhomHvHnUlxLpK3/koUszE9n MyfHxFoHRjcv2aD9Vlz/AIZ4iU3NjM582vf93JU8r a/ipuDYY26Vj3DkwZ3D55iFn4/8SsOzTD4Vzzyc gPrZ ing/CqMfFiHH0YB9yVqYX8OMG34u8f6uof9oCnr4T28 xfbLiGId8TWN5Ma2/mTv7UtHgnAcdPrmc1p3cfB9RRK9LwPZzDQ6xwsB61Z ZWsxoUXbl z/YuDD04jO/qdh6BdQ2OlIAnpb0yEBElScBAKekVJkA0nMYRJkETo1GbCs2mc1QVS9McQAjmjWXiWFNjR/MBLvQubldIDpakhmf5qeS6b cJLMEjkldpp1ATqMFEFUECnCZOgIFIFMkEUQTOCcJigTURQIgopUknSKIZCQjTEIoExCMoSgFJOE6ACmpHSYhAFJi1ElaCMsQkKUoVAGVCWKUJUgjCIJy1NlpVD0hUlISEDJEJ0kDJUiTFUMUJRApiUEZUbowVMUJQVn4Vp5IPyzQrRQOCaTaEQhJSFJBoIwgaiCAgnCZOgcJBMkiiTAJ0moCpMkCnKB6SpM0okApkSFAJCYokiooQEk4RAKaAFDSkpDSoCkqRJnJpA0myo04TS7BSQRkJImwoaRFJUAnRUkEAJiFIQmKCPKkQpAExQRlNSMqMoGKEhGUJREZQlSFAVQNpJkkH//Z


----------



## JustBonee (May 3, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Anyone interested in a topic regarding "beanies".  Could be interesting as some I've seen even had propellors on them.  Course that was quite a few years ago.
> 
> Remember --real beanies -not some stylized fakes!!




How about a Hat  topic in general. ..  myself, I love newsboy caps. ...


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Anyone interested in a topic regarding "beanies".  Could be interesting as some I've seen even had propellors on them.  Course that was quite a few years ago.
> 
> Remember --real beanies -not some stylized fakes!!








Is this a nightclub beanie or the real thing? I really don't know...


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2019)

> Bonnie: How about a Hat  topic in general. ..  myself, I love newsboy caps. ...



Why not?


----------



## CeeCee (May 3, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> How about a Hat  topic in general. ..  myself, I love newsboy caps. ...



I love how that looks with that scarf!


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2019)

Bonnie said:


> How about a Hat  topic in general. ..  myself, I love newsboy caps. ...


Yes. It could go in the beauty section :yes:


----------



## oldman (May 3, 2019)

My wife bought of the “newsboy” caps to wear in London. I liked it.


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2019)




----------



## JimW (May 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>



That looks like some legit rodeo wear to me RR.


----------



## DaveA (May 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Is this a nightclub beanie or the real thing? I really don't know...



That looks like the real deal, Rose.  Where can I order one???


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2019)

DaveA said:


> That looks like the real deal, Rose.  Where can I order one???



www.codyhats.com


----------



## Geezerette (May 3, 2019)

Radish Rose's hat looks like something the Royal Princesses would wear to the Epsom Downs races, or maybe to the wedding of a Scandinavian Prince.


----------



## Seeker (May 3, 2019)

Just to lighten it up.....We have a couple round here.
They are just props .We drag them out when ever we sing..or just want to have fun.


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2019)

These kids are cute Seeker, That's your hub and your daughter? Looks like a good time!


----------



## Seeker (May 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> These kids are cute Seeker, That's your hub and your daughter? Looks like a good time!



Thanks..Yes..and two grandsons.


----------



## drifter (May 3, 2019)

A bit about the Texas Hat Company Resistol:
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A Marketing Ploy.


Jump to navigationJump to search*Resistol Hats* is a Garland, Texas, United States–based manufacturer of hats. The company is best known as a maker of cowboy hats. The company has long been an important part of Garland's manufacturing base. The company is reportedly well diversified and makes a wide array of hat types, including safari and baseball styles.[SUP][1][/SUP]
"If you are among those behatted hordes and live in Texas, chances are yours is a Resistol," wrote Peter Applebome in _Texas Monthly_.[SUP][2][/SUP] "Based in Garland, Resistol sells about a million cowboy hats a year, ranging in price from $15 for a straw workingman's special to $3000 for a beaver-and-ermine number. The cowboy hat may be the single most resonant throwback to the glory days of the open range, the one thing that most says "Texas" to the rest of the world."
Among the celebrities who have worn a Resistol are actors John Wayne and Henry Fonda; Country Singer George Strait; United States Presidents Lyndon Baines Johnson and Ronald Reagan;[SUP][3][/SUP] and legendary Dallas Cowboys' coach Tom Landry, who wore the company's trademark dress hats. Also, the Texas Department of Public Safety troopers wear Resistol hats as part of their uniform. These are made in a custom color called Textan.[SUP][2][/SUP]
The company was founded by E.R. Byer and Harry Rolnick, who established Byer-Rolnick in Dallas, Texas in 1927. At the time, the company produced men's felt hats. The company used the name "Resistol Hats" to indicate that the hats could "resist-all" weather conditions. Some accounts contend the name was given because the headbands in the company's hats were more resistant to scalp oil.[SUP][1][/SUP] Eventually, the growing firm needed to expand. In 1938, it moved to a larger facility in Garland, Texas, where Resistol hats continue to be manufactured today. For decades, residents surrounding the hat factory could set their clocks to its whistle.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP]
During the President Johnson administration, gifts of Western-style hats were a diplomatic gesture.[SUP][4][/SUP] In 1967 or 1968, clothing company Koret of California (then named Koracorp Industries) bought the Byer-Rolnick Hat Corporation. Koracorp was later bought by Levi Strauss & Co. in 1979. Riding on the cowboy craze of the late 1970s, "Resistol put its factories on 24-hour shifts, and its business doubled in three years. But booms do have a tendency to go bust, and by 1982 the cowboy hat had become last year's Nehru jacket," according to Applebome.[SUP][2][/SUP] In 1985, Levi sold the Resistol brand to businessman Irving Joel.[SUP][5][/SUP] Since 2009, Pro Equine Group has owned Resistol.

See also the Stetson:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stetson


----------



## RadishRose (May 3, 2019)

That's interesting, Drifter.

Especially since they made different styles.



> ranging in price from $15 for a straw workingman's special to $3000 for a beaver-and-ermine number.


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


>



This was my avatar last year for the royal wedding. :yes:


----------



## Keesha (May 3, 2019)

Those are great pictures Seeker. What a fun family you have. Does she sing well?


----------



## DaveA (May 3, 2019)

Looks like a fun filled family, seeker.  Bless you all.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 1, 2021)

It's not quite a cowboy hat but it does get a lot of: Yee-hah, comments. It's actually a hard hat that I wear in the yard area at work, where safety wear like the hat and hi-viz vest are compulsory.
There's no cowboy hats in my collection but you will find a fedora or two, or even more.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm sorry, the last time I looked we were humans, and humans judge 24/7. If you're on the range, riding a horse, cowboy attire is appropriate. That includes the hat. If you're in the middle of a vast metropolis, riding a Toyota, is it clothes, or a costume?


----------

